# One thing you will accomplish today? 🥅



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Set one goal today and follow through. Can be a certain number of rides, amount of $, finally cleaning out the garage, etc.

State it here so you have to follow through 😋. Don't want to be snickered at by your fellow drivers riiight 🧐.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Set one goal today and follow through. Can be a certain number of rides, amount of $, finally cleaning out the garage, etc.
> 
> State it here so you have to follow through &#128523;. Don't want to be snickered at by your fellow drivers riiight &#129488;.


Set up my vegetable garden on my deck. Weather is gorgeous and I want to do that today .


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i'm going to clean the bugs off my motorcycle and go for another ride.
life is good

i'm building up to a 1000 mile in one day ride.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Finishing a book, doing some writing and designing, getting some serious exercise.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Set one goal today and follow through. Can be a certain number of rides, amount of $, finally cleaning out the garage, etc.
> 
> State it here so you have to follow through &#128523;. Don't want to be snickered at by your fellow drivers riiight &#129488;.


I will get out of bed !

Eventually . . .



B - uberlyftdriver said:


> i'm going to clean the bugs off my motorcycle and go for another ride.
> life is good
> 
> i'm building up to a 1000 mile in one day ride.


The Bugs are Horrible here !

( the bugs on the windshields . . .)( not in bed!)


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Today I shall eat the remaining half of my extra large Papa John's pizza (haven't eaten pizza last year, I was able to buy some recently thanks to the stimulus money bwahhaha!), and finish watching Baaghi 2 because thankfully it has english subtitles! Part 1 was awesome, long 2 hour + movie that reminded me of Jackie Chan style movies where there's comedy mixed with the action. The stunts were also awesome, definitely inspired by the old Jackie Chan movies where there's huge set-pieces where people climb and fight! Of course there's a sexy dance number in the rain for some reason where strangers just joined the leading lady and perfectly knew the dance moves as if it's the normal thing to do, and some pretty touching scenes that would make you tear up a bit. The actor Tiger Shroff kinda looks like a young Silvester Stallone, except more macho and flexible, while leading lady Shraddha Kapoor just earned a new fan in me (I like beautiful sexy ladies!).

That's pretty much all I can do today... oh maybe I'll try to get a partial refund from Amazon if no replacement is available for this Stan Lee collectible I bought that came with a somewhat crushed side on his box. Collectibles are supposed to be in mint condition (even if I'm gonna take him out of his box anyway).

----------

Holy crap, after googling Shaddra Kapoor for... "interesting" pictures just seconds ago, I found out Baaghi 3 is being streamed on DisneyPlusHS! I never expected this, it's a super violent martial arts movie and it's on Disney lol! I sure hope this means it'll be on the... "digital seas" of the internet soon Yaaar matey!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Thousand miles in one day? Without doing the math, I'm going with death march.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GoldenGoji said:


> Today I shall eat the remaining half of my extra large Papa John's pizza (haven't eaten pizza last year, I was able to buy some recently thanks to the stimulus money bwahhaha!), and finish watching Baaghi 2 because thankfully it has english subtitles! Part 1 was awesome, long 2 hour + movie that reminded me of Jackie Chan style movies where there's comedy mixed with the action. The stunts were also awesome, definitely inspired by the old Jackie Chan movies where there's huge set-pieces where people climb and fight! Of course there's a sexy dance number in the rain for some reason where strangers just joined the leading lady and perfectly knew the dance moves as if it's the normal thing to do, and some pretty touching scenes that would make you tear up a bit. The actor Tiger Shroff kinda looks like a young Silvester Stallone, except more macho and flexible, while leading lady Shraddha Kapoor just earned a new fan in me (I like beautiful sexy ladies!).
> 
> That's pretty much all I can do today... oh maybe I'll try to get a partial refund from Amazon if no replacement is available for this Stan Lee collectible I bought that came with a somewhat crushed side on his box. Collectibles are supposed to be in mint condition (even if I'm gonna take him out of his box anyway).


Watched hindi movies since I was a kid. Almost every single one will make you cry. They have that effect. Anything by Yash Chopra will make you flood your house in tears &#128557;&#128523;

So breaking into dance and song isnt common in the middle of a crisis?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Will try to move the needle from 113 to 114... trophy points.:smiles: I will be the Neil Armstrong of the needle movement from 113 to 114:thumbup:


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Finishing a book, doing some writing and designing, getting some serious exercise.


You like, literally still read books?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

mbd said:


> Will try to move the needle from 113 to 114... trophy points.:smiles: I will be the Neil Armstrong of the needle movement from 113 to 114:thumbup:


Certain fail. I watched the first two of sixty episodes of The Wire.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

mbd said:


> Will try to move the needle from 113 to 114... trophy points.:smiles: I will be the Neil Armstrong of the needle movement from 113 to 114:thumbup:


That would be one small step for a UP member. But one giant leap for UP.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Certain fail. I watched the first two of sixty episodes of The Wire.


"That's one small step for a man, one giant leap for mankind."



reg barclay said:


> That would be one small step for a UP member. But one giant leap for UP.


You got me by 1 second :smiles:


mbd said:


> "That's one small step for a man, one giant leap for mankind."


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Making popcorn and watching Movies.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> Thousand miles in one day? Without doing the math, I'm going with death march.


it's called a saddlesore1000 for a reason....
the big one for this organization is coast to coast in 50 hrs.
#ironbuttassociation

a few years back i rode a bicycle across the country in 45 days so i think i can do this, i like to suffer a little, thats why i drive for rideshare.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

set a goal and go for it, thats what its all about


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> You like, literally still read books?


Mostly ebooks, but some paper books.

More of my reading is on the web, but I am trying to balance that out with more books.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Re-caulking the kitchen sink. Replaced the garbage disposal yesterday and noticed some mold and cracks.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Sweep and vacuum the hardwood floors downstairs. Get trash outside.

but none of that until wife unit leaves for work at 2pm; refuse to do house work when she is around........


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> You like, literally still read books?


And what the HELL is wrong with reading a book? Wow, wow and WOW!

Damn right I still read books! And would not anything to do with some uneducated fool who had a problem with that.

And you're a mod? Really?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> And what the HELL is wrong with reading a book? Wow, wow and WOW!
> 
> Damn right I still read books! And would not anything to do with some uneducated fool who had a problem with that.
> 
> And you're a mod? Really?


Jeez Miamikid. The response was a bit strong for a simple comment &#128517;


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> And what the HELL is wrong with reading a book? Wow, wow and WOW!
> 
> Damn right I still read books! And would not anything to do with some uneducated fool who had a problem with that.
> 
> And you're a mod? Really?


The comment was a joke, but okay.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Jeez Miamikid. The response was a bit strong for a simple comment &#128517;


Yes, probably was. My bad there. Just surprised someone considers reading print strange.

It's quite a relaxing break after spending hours on the computer and smart phone.

Will turn it down a notch or two. Heavy caffeine this morning.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> You like, literally still read books?


......wow you don't read books? at all? Yikes. :confusion: i mean I read, but went electronic years ago. Few books a month.



MiamiKid said:


> some uneducated fool who had a problem with that.


....somebody needs a chill pill. A nap? Dude you need a filter.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

SHalester said:


> ......wow you don't read books? at all? Yikes. :confusion: i mean I read, but went electronic years ago. Few books a month.


Okay, second time. It was a joke. I read plenty of books. It was a play on the oft overused term 'literally', and reading books, younger generation etc, etc.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I read plenty of books


...balance has been restored to the time continuum. The stones have all been restored. Earth continues to spin.

edit: as a rule I don't believe 75% of what I read here, so I pretty sure you were fibbing.......now some others say they don't read, them I'd believe.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I haven't read very many books that weren't required reading for academic studies. But then, I've been a perpetual student most of my life. But I'm not sure I've read a single fiction book in the last 10 years. Most of the fiction books I have read are classics.

What am I going to accomplish today? I have to do a final exam for an online class.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> The comment was a joke, but okay.


Got it. I went overboard. My bad.



SHalester said:


> ......wow you don't read books? at all? Yikes. :confusion: i mean I read, but went electronic years ago. Few books a month.
> 
> 
> ....somebody needs a chill pill. A nap? Dude you need a filter.


How about you take the pill, followed by a nice long nap?
&#128513;

I'll stick to Martini's. &#127864;&#127864;
&#128077;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> I'll stick to Martini's.


I wonder if highly educated people start drinking @ lunch? Hum?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Awww! Group hug! &#129303;


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> The comment was a joke, but okay.


Does reading UP count as reading?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Does reading UP count as reading?


UP has everything. Mathematics, economics, history, geography, politics, etc. And it's all researched and written by Uber drivers, so you can be sure it's of the highest quality.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Mathematics, economics, history, geography, politics, etc


missed fantasy.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> UP has everything. Mathematics, economics, history, geography, politics, etc. And it's all researched and written by Uber drivers, so you can be sure it's of the highest quality.


Very comforting.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

SHalester said:


> missed fantasy.


Definitely a large helping of that.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Does reading UP count as reading?


Yes, and considered very advanced and high intellect.
&#128513;


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Yes, and considered very advanced and high intellect.
> &#128513;


Yeah I feel like I'm getting my money's worth and then some.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Set up my vegetable garden on my deck. Weather is gorgeous and I want to do that today .


Almost done. Thanks for my sister who send me seeds from Italy in December. I have now 2 type of lettuce, tomatoes, cucumbers, a variety of Italian spices, green beans and strawberries. For other produce I will drive to poolsville.



MiamiKid said:


> And what the HELL is wrong with reading a book? Wow, wow and WOW!
> 
> Damn right I still read books! And would not anything to do with some uneducated fool who had a problem with that.
> 
> And you're a mod? Really?


I do read as well but notice that I am reading the same sentence twice. I think I am losing it. I now listen to audibles.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> i'm going to clean the bugs off my motorcycle and go for another ride.
> life is good
> 
> i'm building up to a 1000 mile in one day ride.


It's do-able. Done it more than once.












Mkang14 said:


> Watched hindi movies since I was a kid. Almost every single one will make you cry. They have that effect. Anything by Yash Chopra will make you flood your house in tears &#128557;&#128523;


I've watched a few of those. Very enjoyable. Love to see how other cultures invent the wheel.



1.5xorbust said:


> Certain fail. I watched the first two of sixty episodes of The Wire.


I had to stop watching that show after one or two episodes. _Too_ real.



waldowainthrop said:


> Mostly ebooks, but some paper books.


Nothing quite like a printed book...


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

After work, I plan on doing laundry, cleaning the condo and taking the doggo for a walk.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> And what the HELL is wrong with reading a book? Wow, wow and WOW!
> 
> Damn right I still read books! And would not anything to do with some uneducated fool who had a problem with that.
> 
> And you're a mod? Really?


Try Xanax.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

The great BOOK scene from the "twilight Zone "


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Almost done. Thanks for my sister who send me seeds from Italy in December. I have now 2 type of lettuce, tomatoes, cucumbers, a variety of Italian spices, green beans and strawberries. For other produce I will drive to poolsville.
> 
> 
> I do read as well but notice that I am reading the same sentence twice. I think I am losing it. I now listen to audibles.


My daughter and I setup a tower garden over the weekend and half filled it. Half the stuff we planted a couple weeks ago in the kitchen didn't sprout so we're doing round 2 and hopefully we can move them to the tower garden in a few weeks. So far the garden has:

Tomatoes
Cucumbers
Peas
Carrots
Chives
Lettuce
Cauliflower
Broccoli
Cabbage

And for today I plan on stripping leaves off the hedges that the landlady cut down over the weekend so I can throw them in the garden tower's compost tube.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> it's called a saddlesore1000 for a reason....
> the big one for this organization is coast to coast in 50 hrs.
> #ironbuttassociation
> 
> ...


Ever since I was 16, I've wanted to touch the rear wheel of a bicycle in the Pacific Ocean and ride it to the ranch in Mexico and touch the front wheel at the river.

It's slightly over a 1,500 mile trip.

I really need to start riding to build up stamina because I'm not getting any younger.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

observer said:


> Ever since I was 16, I've wanted to touch the rear wheel of a bicycle in the Pacific Ocean and ride it to the ranch in Mexico and touch the front wheel at the river.
> 
> It's slightly over a 1,500 mile trip.
> 
> I really need to start riding to build up stamina because I'm not getting any younger.


i rode a few hundred miles to get ready and then just rode how i felt. A day could be 50 or 150 miles or in a "crack" hotel to watch TV while it rains. i was on a budget, lol and mostly camped.

it is easier than people think to average 10 miles an hour on a bike, a bicycle is the most efficient machine in the world

if you have backpacking experience, its pretty much the same except you can pull in for some popeyes chicken or horrify the local buffet with your appetite.

i say do it before the bucket list gets too long and you run out of time and money


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

*One thing you will accomplish today? &#129349;*

not post on Uberpeople

oops&#129324;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

VanGuy said:


> My daughter and I setup a tower garden over the weekend and half filled it. Half the stuff we planted a couple weeks ago in the kitchen didn't sprout so we're doing round 2 and hopefully we can move them to the tower garden in a few weeks. So far the garden has:
> 
> Tomatoes
> Cucumbers
> ...


I do have chives as well but our In ( Italy) Are different but similar. We call them cipolline. For this year I will start small. Maybe one day I will have a big vegetable garden like Lissetti. 
I usually don't have one because I I travel a lot in summer but this year due the virus we will be staying home lounging around our pool.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I do have chives as well but our In ( Italy) Are different but similar. We call them cipolline. For this year I will start small. Maybe one day I will have a big vegetable garden like Lissetti.
> I usually don't have one because I I travel a lot in summer but this year due the virus we will be staying home lounging around our pool.


I decided to go vertical this year since last years traditional garden plot was useless. So we built one of these:

https://gardentower2.ca/products-page/bundles/extended-move-and-grow-bundle


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> *One thing you will accomplish today? &#129349;*


Checkup on Up.net.
Task accomplished. :biggrin:

PS-- None of those symbols/emojis that we can enter on a mobile device will show up on desktops!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Checkup on Up.net.
> Task accomplished. :biggrin:
> 
> PS-- None of those symbols/emojis that we can enter on a mobile device will show up on desktops!
> View attachment 457137


How dare my precious emoji look like that.

I always use my android keyboard. Should look like this...


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> How dare my precious emoji look like that.
> 
> I always use my android keyboard.


That's the thing: they're just phone emojis with no equivalent on desktop/laptop (Windows at least, I don't do fruit!).


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

This is how it appears on my windows 10 laptop using Chrome:


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> This is how it appears on my windows 10 laptop using Chrome:
> View attachment 457151


Interesting... then Windows 7 kills it for me even with Chrome.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Windows 7 isn't being updated anymore so it won't get current emoji packs.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

_"One thing you will accomplish today?"_

Stop arguing with people on UP for 24 hours.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I have some left over Red Oak plywood from cutting the Oak entertainment center in half to make two units out of it. I figured no point in trying to sell it since modern tv's won't fit, unless it's a very small monitor. So with what Red Oak is left I'm going to start to make a Hutch for the office desk now that I cleaned it up yesterday.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> This is how it appears on my windows 10 laptop using Chrome:
> View attachment 457151


I have Windows 11 and Chrome 2.0. So this is what mine looks like:


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

I will spend the day trying to think of a question that hasn’t already been asked multiple times about UI on the San Francisco forum. In other words, I will be wasting a lot of time as I’m pretty sure there aren’t any that haven’t been asked 1000 times.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

jcarrolld said:


> I will spend the day trying to think of a question that hasn't already been asked multiple times about UI on the San Francisco forum. In other words, I will be wasting a lot of time as I'm pretty sure there aren't any that haven't been asked 1000 times.


How about..
"Where can I apply?" When asking this question it's very important not to say your state.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

@reg barclay you think reading books is strange?! What the hell is wrong with you!? What do you read? The back of cereal boxes!? I didnt realize you were such an uneducated fool!

&#128514;

My goal today was to not do shit! Unfortunatley I snuck some laundry in there so I falied at my goal. Oh well, theres always tomorrow i guess.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> @reg barclay you think reading books is strange?! What the hell is wrong with you!? What do you read? The back of cereal boxes!? I didnt realize you were such an uneducated fool!
> 
> &#128514;


Here we go.. round 2 .. FIGHT!!!


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> How about..
> "Where can I apply?" When asking this question it's very important not to say your state.


Lol. I suppose the answer might be, "try using the same device you used to ask the question Einstein".&#128580;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> And what the HELL is wrong with reading a book? Wow, wow and WOW!
> 
> Damn right I still read books! And would not anything to do with some uneducated fool who had a problem with that.
> 
> And you're a mod? Really?


Agree 100%



Mkang14 said:


> Here we go.. round 2 .. FIGHT!!!
> View attachment 457208


I just dont understand how they let someone who hates books and reading become a mod. Thats all I'm saying.

If @reg barclay comes to your house you have to point to your books and explain to him "Reg those are books, we read them here, we dont take them to the public square and burn them"


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Second thing I will accomplish today: go to post office. And stop at 7-Eleven on the way back (reference another thread)


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> I just dont understand how they let someone who hates books and reading become a mod. Thats all I'm saying.
> 
> If @reg barclay comes to your house you have to point to your books and explain to him "Reg those are books, we read them here, we dont take them to the public square and burn them"


Okay first... I love seeing you and @MiamiKid agreeing so yeah to that &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;

Second, if reg came over we'd start the anti book club. All about audio books, less strain on the eyes!
❌&#128218;❌


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay first... I love seeing you and @MiamiKid agreeing so yeah to that &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;
> 
> Second, if reg came over we'd start the anti book club. All about audio books, less strain on the eyes!
> ❌&#128218;❌
> View attachment 457215


If you two pulled that at my house I'd start the "get the hell out of my house you uneducated rubes!" club!

Dont let the door hit you where the good lord split you!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> If you two pulled that at my house I'd start the "get the hell out of my house you uneducated rubes!" club!
> 
> Dont let the door hit you where the good lord split you!


I have glasses so I can appear to be a nerd &#129299; like you. Then get into your house, where you WILL feed us some cookies and milk, then pass around a blunt.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I have glasses so I can appear to be a nerd &#129299; like you. Then get into your house, where you will feed us some cookies and milk, then pass around a blunt.


To be honest Im neutral on the whole thing. I listen to a lot of podcasts so I can definitely see doing audio books. I just haven't tried it yet.


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I have glasses so I can appear to be a nerd &#129299; like you. Then get into your house, where you WILL feed us some cookies and milk, then pass around a blunt.


Lol. Out of order. Blunt first. Then cookies and milk. Lots of cookies!!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Set one goal today and follow through. Can be a certain number of rides, amount of $, finally cleaning out the garage, etc.
> 
> State it here so you have to follow through &#128523;. Don't want to be snickered at by your fellow drivers riiight &#129488;.


I like to learn something new every day, and teach something once a week.

It's hard to teach the zero people I see, but that doesn't stop me from learning new stuff.



B - uberlyftdriver said:


> i'm going to clean the bugs off my motorcycle and go for another ride.
> life is good
> 
> i'm building up to a 1000 mile in one day ride.


Rode a Norton 850 Commando from L.A. to Amarillo and back in '78. My back and butt were never the same.
I couldn't take a decient crap for 2 weeks.



mch said:


> To be honest Im neutral on the whole thing. I listen to a lot of podcasts so I can definitely see doing audio books. I just haven't tried it yet.


Audio books are so damn slow. I can read the book in 1/4 the time it takes to hear it.

Good for long trips.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Seriously though, I do read books. But non fiction for the most part.



jcarrolld said:


> I will spend the day trying to think of a question that hasn't already been asked multiple times about UI on the San Francisco forum. In other words, I will be wasting a lot of time as I'm pretty sure there aren't any that haven't been asked 1000 times.


I have one I bet nobody's asked, "why did Uber take 40% of my fare?".


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> i rode a few hundred miles to get ready and then just rode how i felt. A day could be 50 or 150 miles or in a "crack" hotel to watch TV while it rains. i was on a budget, lol and mostly camped.
> 
> it is easier than people think to average 10 miles an hour on a bike, a bicycle is the most efficient machine in the world
> 
> ...


Yea, I figured if I can average thirty miles a day it would only take a couple months. I've slept out in the open many times when I was younger.

I was going to drive to MX this past December but wasn't able to because my mom got a little sick. Now with this CV thing couldn't do it for Easter. My present job ends in July so I may drive down then and kinda scout out the trip and see if it's possible.

I'm kinda worried about going through Sinaloa but they probly won't mess around with a guy on a bike.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

mch said:


> I just dont understand how they let someone who hates books and reading become a mod. Thats all I'm saying.


I put on a posh British accent by the interview and threw in a couple of Shakespeare quotes to fool them &#128517;.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I put on a posh British accent by the interview and threw in a couple of Shakespeare quotes to fool them &#128517;.


Damn accents! That had to be it.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear cleaned workshop, worked on deck replacement, played on organ bear gotted for free over the weekend, helped cub mow lawn, went to food store, ate dinner, hooked up turntable, and listened to Bread. No one knows why; this vinyl reissue actually sounds rather terrible but what do hipsters know anyway? Beard maintenance, I guess.

Bear noted on local Facebook group that Uber is surging again. Bear might start driving again in another week or so.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

observer said:


> Ever since I was 16, I've wanted to touch the rear wheel of a bicycle in the Pacific Ocean and ride it to the ranch in Mexico and touch the front wheel at the river.
> 
> It's slightly over a 1,500 mile trip.
> 
> I really need to start riding to build up stamina because I'm not getting any younger.


I hired a bicycle after a 30 year break and discovered on the bike path that little 10 year old kids were whizzing by me. It was embarrassing! So I bought a bike and now ride several times a week, 10 - 30 miles each time. I am surprised how quickly I am building strength and stamina.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I hired a bicycle after a 30 year break and discovered on the bike path that little 10 year old kids were whizzing by me. It was embarrassing! So I bought a bike and now ride several times a week, 10 - 30 miles each time. I am surprised how quickly I am building strength and stamina.


&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

someone took me riding even though my previous bike riding was very limited... and on the streets, not side walk, to the Golden Gate Bridge and across it to Sausalito no less! He was tricked out in a carbon fiber bike and I was riding my lil ol rental from the biz outside the ferry building...

the hardest part despite my cardio of dancing and such, was the hills. Even a slight incline of 20 degree felt like _murder_ on my thighs. And I don't want to be bulky either... he loves it, he gets &#128170;&#127995;&#129461;&#127995; but me... nuh way. I like slim and strong not bulk and hulk.

so I walked my bike up the real steep hill while he cycled up and down and up again &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;.

even the little kids were whizzing past me but you know, I'm ok with that. I'm looking forward to soul cycling and I guess I got quite a few stuff done today. Mainly helping clients add options on their accounts, digging up info for client that has settlements due to them for owning vrx and insy, and sitting through a couple of quarterly advisor meetings w/clients.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> to the Golden Gate Bridge and across it to Sausalito no less!


Yep, that was the route! Little kids were whizzing across the bridge as if they were rocket powered.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
> 
> someone took me riding even though my previous bike riding was very limited... and on the streets, not side walk, to the Golden Gate Bridge and across it to Sausalito no less! He was tricked out in a carbon fiber bike and I was riding my lil ol rental from the biz outside the ferry building...
> 
> ...


I've always had nice looking legs. Cycling would probly cut them more.

Back in the day I used to have a nice butt (or so I was told by the ladies), nowadays that butt has disappeared, probly in to my gut.

&#129300;

The poet in me is rarin' to get out.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Goal for tonight is a pint of vanilla haagen-Dazs


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> i'm going to clean the bugs off my motorcycle and go for another ride.
> life is good
> 
> i'm building up to a 1000 mile in one day ride.


Why? Do you get a trophy?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Goal for tonight is a pint of vanilla haagen-Dazs


With root beer &#129300;


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> With root beer &#129300;


omg perfect


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

percy_ardmore said:


> Why? Do you get a trophy?


No, you get a sticker and a plaque 
it's just for fun


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Goal for tonight is a pint of vanilla haagen-Dazs


I've got Godiva chocolate covered pretzels with strawberry ice cream &#129392;


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I pressure washed my walkway and driveway.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

are we supposed to follow up as to what we said we'd do with what we actually did?

Did not do any housework. None. Zip. Zero. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Yes, follow up encouraged.


in my defense once wife unit left for work I was feeling really crappy and took a nap instead.
&#129314;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> in my defense once wife unit left for work I was feeling really crappy and took a nap instead.
> &#129314;


It's okay we all have those days. Just feel better! Dont eat ice cream that will make it worse (@Giantsfan1503 &#128523

There's always tomorrow. Most of us still have tons of time on our hands in the coming months.

I have a meeting tomorrow at 7am and based on the invite already know my boss is going to request something crazy for one of my systems.

Then at 8am i will start a project that will last all day &#129318;‍♀.

Tonight have to do a final validation/sign off for an enhancement &#129327;.

On the upside, my mom started helping with teaching the kids while I'm working so that's been a huge help.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

New order shipped off at my crazy post office, and Caramello bar acquired! (no Trolli gummies &#128543
Three minor things accomplished... onto a forth (major) one now 



Buck-a-mile said:


> Rode a Norton 850 Commando from L.A. to Amarillo and back in '78. My back and butt were never the same.


 Almost sounds like an antivirus package! :roflmao:


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Set one goal today and follow through. Can be a certain number of rides, amount of $, finally cleaning out the garage, etc.
> 
> State it here so you have to follow through &#128523;. Don't want to be snickered at by your fellow drivers riiight &#129488;.


Take over the world!!!! 
*queue the Pinky and the Brain theme song*


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

I've got all the yard work done, planted lots of flowers shrubs around the house. Did all those pesky chores I have put off. Went back to driving 4 hrs yesterday and had a nice day. Good rides nice people and made $20 an hour 😄 will do it again today


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> After work, I plan on doing laundry, cleaning the condo and taking the doggo for a walk.


Welp, did none of that except walked the doggo and threw out the recycling. :laugh:

Maybe today will be different.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Ugh, I totally wanted to just sink into my comfy chair last night, which I did a fair amount of. But not wanting to disappoint the whole UP community I also went outside and stripped some leaves for the compost tube.

Today is compost day so if there's any left after the truck rolls around I'll do some more tonight so my worms have a feast waiting when they get here.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Ugh, I totally


"Like totally, for sure, I just got a manicure. The sun I swear is bleaching out my hair. 33 to 44 does anybody know the score? Go, go, fight, fight! Gee I hope I look alright".

Was that popular anywhere other then SF bay area?

Vanguy, between the totally, ugh and hehe you have some similarities to a valley girl &#128129;‍♀&#129325;


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> "Like totally, for sure, I just got a manicure. The sun I swear is bleaching out my hair. 33 to 44 does anybody know the score? Go, go, fight, fight! Gee I hope I look alright".
> 
> Was that popular anywhere other then SF bay area?
> 
> Vanguy, between the totally, ugh and hehe you have some similarities to a valley girl &#128129;‍♀&#129325;


Damn, you're mean in the morning. Go have a coffee.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Drink a pot of coffee .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Damn, you're mean in the morning. Go have a coffee.


Awww VanGuy!!! I am totally joking. These are the things that make you so lovable. Come on now &#128536;

It did remind me of that song though &#129325;


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> UP has everything. Mathematics, economics, history, geography, politics, etc. And it's all researched and written by Uber drivers, so you can be sure it's of the highest quality.


You forgot the really important stuff like Legal and Medical advice. The Legal and Medical advice is so good here I ditched my Doctor and Lawyer and just go straight to UP.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> Drink a pot of coffee .


Substitute coffee for tea &#128524;&#128524;


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Awww VanGuy!!! I am totally joking. These are the things that make you so lovable. Come on now &#128536;
> 
> It did remind me of that song though &#129325;


Like, of course, I was totes just messing with you too.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Like, of course, I was totes just messing with you too. :smiles:


Okay phew!

Because as far as I'm concerned Vanguy rocks!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I am getting my internet upgraded today from dsl to fiber. So excited. It’s like, going from Stockton to San Francisco in 15 minutes vs 1 1/2 hours. 😃😃


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Today's list of stuff to do:
Trash day Wed, so have to get the cans to the curb today
Replace HVAC filter
Sweep and vacuum downstairs (was supposed to be done on yesterday's list)
Fast walk 5 miles (completed)
Take shower
Pay bills/paperwork


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> i'm going to clean the bugs off my motorcycle and go for another ride.
> life is good
> 
> i'm building up to a 1000 mile in one day ride.


Do you know about the Iron Butt folks? https://www.ironbutt.org/


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> Do you know about the *Iron Butt* folks?


Fantastic name &#129325;


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I am getting my internet upgraded today from dsl to fiber. So excited. It's like, going from Stockton to San Francisco in 15 minutes vs 1 1/2 hours. &#128515;&#128515;


Not so much when every website these days seems like it's hosted on a server that has about as much bandwidth as an '80s vintage Hayes modem.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Substitute coffee for tea &#128524;&#128524;


i drink decaf . Coffee . so its healthy .


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Not so much when every website these days seems like it's hosted on a server that has about as much bandwidth as an '80s vintage Hayes modem.


Aw danggggggg.

We'll have to see then, with internet you never know... Could be false advertising &#128549;&#128549;.



kingcorey321 said:


> i drink decaf . Coffee . so its healthy .


Wait, so if you drink decaf coffee then doesn't that defeat the purpose?

i drink tea (no honey, sugar or milk) for the tiny bit of caffeine but mostly because water tastes plain and I need something without sugar to balance all the sugar I eat &#129303;&#129303;.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

The one thing I need to accomplish today (and tomorrow) is to either:
a) not drink too much water -o: --or-- b) find creative ways to go to the bathroom! :roflmao: 

Water will be shut off today and tomorrow while an army of plumbers march in and out of our bathrooms & kitchens to cut over from old iron pipes to new copper pipes they've been installed over the past few weeks. Joy.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> a) not drink too much water


bad bad bad idea. Kidney stones. Just saying.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I am getting my internet upgraded today from dsl to fiber. So excited. It's like, going from Stockton to San Francisco in 15 minutes vs 1 1/2 hours. &#128515;&#128515;


you are going to like it, its way faster and more reliable....

it is said in my area it raises your property value like 5k


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> The one thing I need to accomplish today (and tomorrow) is to either:
> a) not drink too much water -o: --or-- b) find creative ways to go to the bathroom! :roflmao:
> 
> Water will be shut off today and tomorrow while an army of plumbers march in and out of our bathrooms & kitchens to cut over from old iron pipes to new copper pipes they've been installed over the past few weeks. Joy.


and c) finally get those gummy bears from 7-11


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

My list of shit to do today:

Walmart - oil, filter, grease, windex
Harbor Freight- castor wheels
Steel supply- 1.5" angle iron
Online- blower motor, cabin filter, fuel filter, spare HL bulb

Work car: Change oil, transmission fluid, rotate tires
Project car: shocks, disassemble windows for new gaskets, tint
Other: weld up a cart for file cabinets I use for tool/part storage.

Busy day ahead.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> bad bad bad idea. Kidney stones. Just saying.


Yea I know.
(as I finish my second 18oz of liquids...)


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Its cinco de Mayo

time to get some Dos Equis and make it interasante


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

With everything that's going on, I would instead call it Cinco de Nada :roflmao:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Arthur Dent said:


> The great BOOK scene from the "twilight Zone "


HOW DID I KNOW HE WOULD BREAK HIS GLASSES . . .



Arthur Dent said:


> The great BOOK scene from the "twilight Zone "


How did i KNOW







he would break his glasses ?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> bad bad bad idea. Kidney stones. Just saying.


I've heard kidney stones are as bad as having a baby.

Never having had a baby, I can't really say for sure but kidney stones are &#128543;&#128533;&#128577;☹&#128547;&#128534;&#128553;&#128563;&#128555;&#128545;&#129397;&#129398;&#129324;&#129324;&#129324;&#129324;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> I've heard kidney stones are as bad as having a baby.


I had a stone. It wasn't fun. As a 'guy' i wouldn't know about giving birth. This pain was high, way past ability to manage. Plus it was in a weird place. Not quite my stomach and not quite by back. They say stones presents as back pain and the doc/nurses kept asking me if I had pain in my back: NO THERE IS NO PAIN ON MY BACK IT'S RIGHT HERE!! And then I'd point to my side.

Long painful story short passed stone while I was in the emergency room. 12 hours of hell from start of pain........


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Aw danggggggg.
> 
> We'll have to see then, with internet you never know... Could be false advertising &#128549;&#128549;.
> 
> ...


Im not allowed to drink caffeine Doctors orders . So decaf tea and coffee . 
If your a person that cant wake up unless they drink a caffeine drink then just stop drinking it totally in a weeks time you will wake up much faster .


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> Its cinco de Mayo
> 
> time to get some Dos Equis and make it interasante





Mash Ghasem said:


> With everything that's going on, I would instead call it Cinco de Nada :roflmao:


Lol go to Puebla and see that nobody celebrates this holiday there. Hell, I think most of Mexico doesn't even celebrate it.

It's just another excuse for Americans to get drunk tbh.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> Im not allowed to drink caffeine Doctors orders . So decaf tea and coffee .
> If your a person that cant wake up unless they drink a caffeine drink then just stop drinking it totally in a weeks time you will wake up much faster .


I can go a whole morning without tea only to realize that caffeine isn't strong in tea, only to confirm with actually _reading_ the box.

numi makes a chai tea with no caffeine that is really good imho.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> _"One thing you will accomplish today?"_
> 
> Stop arguing with people on UP for 24 hours.
> 
> View attachment 457181


I hate this emoji. Can we have one when humans hit and bit othe


reg barclay said:


> Seriously though, I do read books. But non fiction for the most part.
> 
> I have one I bet nobody's asked, "why did Uber take 40% of my fare?".


i wonder how do you become a moderator on this site.&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> i wonder how do you become a moderator on this site


I know one criteria; but I ain't saying because the note will be bounced....like in real time. :confusion:


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Well today I steamed all my floors. Finished 1 hr ago. Cleaning windows is next this week . If weather is nice . The company that I use are not coming . 😢


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> I had a stone. It wasn't fun. As a 'guy' i wouldn't know about giving birth. This pain was high, way past ability to manage. Plus it was in a weird place. Not quite my stomach and not quite by back. They say stones presents as back pain and the doc/nurses kept asking me if I had pain in my back: NO THERE IS NO PAIN ON MY BACK IT'S RIGHT HERE!! And then I'd point to my side.
> 
> Long painful story short passed stone while I was in the emergency room. 12 hours of hell from start of pain........


Yuppp. I've had kidney stones. They are no fun AT ALL.

I've had my appendix taken out. *No fun at all.*

I've had my gallbladder taken out. _*NO FUN AT ALL.

*_The Gallstones were as big as small apricots.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

well, if this is a medical competition I'll just pull out the C word.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SHalester said:


> well, if this is a medical competition I'll just pull out the C word.


Is that like unt?
Or?

Cancer is 1/3 pple just FYI so super common.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> well, if this is a medical competition I'll just pull out the C word.


No competition then, I'll suffer in silence.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> well, if this is a medical competition I'll just pull out the C word.





observer said:


> No competition then, I'll suffer in silence. :smiles:


I feel you are both being insensitive to my medical situation which beats you both.

I was stung by an upside down dead bee &#128029;.

I'm okay, nightmares have decreased, I made it through &#128549;


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

I had my gall bladder harvested for the Asian medicine market! Woke up in a bathtub full of ice, a tube draining bile from my flank, and a note of instructions. But I can't read! :frown:


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> I feel you are both being insensitive to my medical situation which beats you both.
> 
> I was stung by an upside down dead bee &#128029;.
> 
> I'm okay, nightmares have decreased, I made it through &#128549;


Oh yeah! I can beat that easily.

A couple years ago I was helping a friend catch a cow that got out of his ranch. We located the cow and I lassoed it. I wrapped the rope around the truck stakebed and was holding on to it for dear life. All of a sudden I feel something crawling up my leg (I was in shorts), as it gets to my knee I reach down with one hand and smush a bunch of ants, the other hand holding on to the rope that was attached to the unhappy cow.

Ooooooooooooooooooooooh boy!!!!!

My leg was on fire!!!.

I got home and a little while later my face started to swell up making it hard to breathe. My leg was swollen up to twice its normal size. The veins in my leg were as thick as my pinkie. Think Incredible Hulk on just that leg.

Luckily they got no further than my knee. 

There's a doc down the street so at almost ten pm I walked down there and she gave my some kind of shot. The swelling in my face went down but my leg stayed swollen for a week. And the pain, it was terrible for almost as long.

Then there's that time a couple months later where I pulled a fence post out of the ground and got stung by not one but TWO scorpions....

Naaa, the ants were way worse than the scorpions.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I feel you are both being insensitive to my medical situation which beats you both.


ah, does the booboo need a kiss make it all bettah?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> I had my gall bladder harvested for the Asian medicine market! Woke up in a bathtub full of ice, a tube draining bile from my flank, and a note of instructions. But I can't read! :frown:


Luckily there are synthetic herbal medicines but unfortunately for elephants  synthetic ivory hasn't stopped poachers and it looks like bear now is victim too


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Today's list of stuff to do:
> Trash day Wed, so have to get the cans to the curb today -- Completed
> Replace HVAC filter -- Next up but here on up.net avoiding it plus time for lunch
> Sweep and vacuum downstairs (was supposed to be done on yesterday's list)
> ...


mid day update.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Set up my vegetable garden on my deck. Weather is gorgeous and I want to do that today .


What do you grow? I like growing cherry tomatoes, jalapenos, dragon cayenne peppers, and Carolina Reapers. I only have room for 9 plants so I usually do 2 Cherry tomatoes, 1 dragon Cayenne, 1 Carolina Reaper and 6 Jalapenos. My growing season if from early October to late May. Some of the peppers can go a little longer. This year in early Feb I was hit by white flies. Every time I got rid of them they came back. Then I found out there is a tree in the neighborhood that has them so that was the end of my season. Hopefully the tree will die and the white flies will move on before October comes around again. It is about half dead now.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I hate this emoji. Can we have one when humans hit and bit othe


LOL. It wasn't meant to personify animal abuse.

You do realize it's an illustration of a metaphor, right?

"Beating a dead horse."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flogging_a_dead_horse


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> LOL. It wasn't meant to personify animal abuse.
> 
> You do realize it's an illustration of a metaphor, right?
> 
> ...


I know but it still kind of bother me. Sorry.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

observer said:


> Oh yeah! I can beat that easily.
> 
> A couple years ago I was helping a friend catch a cow that got out of his ranch. We located the cow and I lassoed it. I wrapped the rope around the truck stakebed and was holding on to it for dear life. All of a sudden I feel something crawling up my leg (I was in shorts), as it gets to my knee I reach down with one hand and smush a bunch of ants, the other hand holding on to the rope that was attached to the unhappy cow.
> 
> ...





SHalester said:


> ah, does the booboo need a kiss make it all bettah?


Okay fine. We can do a three way tie. I am a millennial team player after all.

&#127942;mkang
&#127942;observer
&#127942;shalester


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Got so much done today it feels awesome! Finally my place feels great and not cluttered, still have too much..that’s tomorrow’s task - limit the excess!


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> No, you get a sticker and a plaque
> it's just for fun


Ok but riding 1k miles on a hog in a day does not sound like fun but 2 each their own.



doyousensehumor said:


> My list of shit to do today:
> 
> Walmart - oil, filter, grease, windex
> Harbor Freight- castor wheels
> ...


I let Jiffy Lube do the first part.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I am getting my internet upgraded today from dsl to fiber. So excited. It's like, going from Stockton to San Francisco in 15 minutes vs 1 1/2 hours. &#128515;&#128515;


Super fast and now I'm set &#129303;.

went to the office today to continue working. Sat in a few meetings, helped a client figure out the watchlist issue (not important so I put it off since 03/02/2020 &#128549;&#128549 and also chatted about the bonds purchased, he is going to make a spreadsheet, in his 70s, talking about estate planning already &#128542; which is inevitable, we all die. I just have to say his daughter is really nice like him & his wife and super lucky. She teaches, doesn't make much, but boy I don't think she realizes the $$$$$$ she will receive when he and his wife passes. Super smart guy. Down to earth and raised his daughter right, not spoiled princess that thinks she's going to inherit a large pie but a humble one that will inherit an even larger pie.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I am getting my internet upgraded today from dsl to fiber. So excited. It's like, going from Stockton to San Francisco in 15 minutes vs 1 1/2 hours. &#128515;&#128515;


The thing I miss most living in the forest is lack of high speed internet.

I have to use 4G, or pay a fortune for slow satellite internet.

5G soon. That's faster than some satellite plans.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Buck-a-mile said:


> The thing I miss most living in the forest is lack of high speed internet.
> 
> I have to use 4G, or pay a fortune for slow satellite internet.
> 
> 5G soon. That's faster than some satellite plans.


I was highly considering moving to Tahoe sooner than later since I now can work remotely (our policies and processes/procedures changed to accommodate).

but I cannot live without fast internet while working.

sometimes I consider working and traveling around the world. Just me and my laptop.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I was highly considering moving to Tahoe sooner than later since I now can work remotely (our policies and processes/procedures changed to accommodate).
> 
> but I cannot live without fast internet while working.
> 
> sometimes I consider working and traveling around the world. Just me and my laptop.


I traveled 25% for years.
You get tired of travel pretty quick.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I traveled 25% for years.
> You get tired of travel pretty quick.


I guess the grass is always greener? I have been prepping myself with limited items so last few years I've only traveled with carry on. It's also why I splurged on the suitcase (light rimowa) that makes it a lot easier.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I enjoyed traveling to Japan for work, and I might have had an opportunity to stay there for another year accompanied by a paycut. I turned down that offer. 4 months there was enough, and I was going to want a pay raise rather than a pay cut to go back. 

Overall it is cool to be home here in America where I can collect, carry, and shoot guns.

Most places in the world are strictly no-gun, no-fun societies... especially for people visiting on visas.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I traveled 25% for years.
> You get tired of travel pretty quick.


I lost track of how many flights I went on but must have been a little over 3,000. After the first 25 flights, traveling becomes a chore.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I love to travel but I sort of do believe the saying the more one travels the less one knows lol ...I would love to spend a year traveling the world and then never leaving my zip code ever again lol


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> sometimes I consider working and traveling around the world. Just me and my laptop.


Let me know next time you're in Chicago. We can get a drink and you can give me pointers on style and investing.

I can rub your feet and kiss your ass in return  


Buck-a-mile said:


> I traveled 25% for years.
> You get tired of travel pretty quick.


I already miss it but yeah it can suck living out of a suitcase. 


Trafficat said:


> I enjoyed traveling to Japan for work, and I might have had an opportunity to stay there for another year accompanied by a paycut. I turned down that offer. 4 months there was enough, and I was going to want a pay raise rather than a pay cut to go back.


I thought work-life balance was pretty bad here in the states but holy crap business trips to Japan are exhausting. Our team over there works 7am to 8pm and they always go out to dinner after. Drink and chain smoke like it's going out of style lol.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Let me know next time you're in Chicago. We can get a drink and you can give me pointers on style and investing.
> 
> I can rub your feet and kiss your ass in return
> 
> ...


Will do!

the funny thing is I dated an senior manager @ salesforce and he has the same stories but of London.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

percy_ardmore said:


> Ok but riding 1k miles on a hog in a day does not sound like fun but 2 each their own.
> 
> 
> I let Jiffy Lube do the first part.


Only if you're riding the bike back from the border and the frame is stuffed with high grade Cocoaneina.
And the buyer is 1,000 miles away . . .


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

First time my job sent me to Shenzhen China I was looking forward to it
I went with 4 other engineers.

We were to see why Foxcom couldn't get our ASIC board right. 20% failure rate.

Lots of circle talk. Our translator told us later, what the workers told the floor mgr.

Took two weeks to define a process, and then get them to follow that process. Nightmare.

Second time they sent us we complained. No cigar. Back in an aluminum tube for 20 hours.

Third time they had to threaten to fire us. We went again, this time we partied a lot more. Didn't give a shit about the vendor.

We moved mfg to Texas. Problem solved.

What's wrong with China?
In their society if you can cheat and get away with it, you must cheat.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I was highly considering moving to Tahoe sooner than later since I now can work remotely (our policies and processes/procedures changed to accommodate).
> 
> but I cannot live without fast internet while working.
> 
> sometimes I consider working and traveling around the world. Just me and my laptop.


It is doable especially if you already have a job that allows it. I'd be worried however that by being away from your office makes you out of sight out of mind and more dispensible.

I've looked in to working online for English tutoring when I move back to MX but it may be easier for me to just retake the exam and get my teaching certificate again.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

observer said:


> It is doable especially if you already have a job that allows it. I'd be worried however that by being away from your office makes you out of sight out of mind and more dispensible.
> 
> I've looked in to working online for English tutoring when I move back to MX but it may be easier for me to just retake the exam and get my teaching certificate again.


I think at times my job is disposable but really the person I support would be overwhelmed without someone picking up the slack. I joked with him that one of his uhnw clients gave me a huge compliment and said I deserved another raise. He told me he told the client to stop telling me that &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;.

it's good vibes even though we don't work in same office anymore. And it took a bit to get used to that, but now we're good.

I think though (and he knows) I'll eventually leave. I am restless type and can't stay in one place too long (I move around in SF) and can't stay with one job too long. So far. I mean I feel myself needing to start to settle but at the same time there is so much I want to do.

which is why this may be a career to some but for me it's just a job. A very interesting one where I get to work with a variety of interesting clientele otherwise I would have bounced awhile ago.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> I lost track of how many flights I went on but must have been a little over 3,000. After the first 25 flights, traveling becomes a chore.


I will say this, sometimes I'd leave my office in Hayward at the same time the manager in Wlimington left his office to go home in Riverside and I'd almost always beat him home.

I had the trip timed almost perfectly.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I think at times my job is disposable but really the person I support would be overwhelmed without someone picking up the slack. I joked with him that one of his uhnw clients gave me a huge compliment and said I deserved another raise. He told me he told the client to stop telling me that &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;.
> 
> it's good vibes even though we don't work in same office anymore. And it took a bit to get used to that, but now we're good.
> 
> ...


Let me know if ever in Austin I can show you great Tex-Mex!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

When BD bought our division from Cardinal Health for $12 BILLION dollars they did a lot of weird stuff.
One was to ask employees to return airline miles for all our work at Cardinal Health. 20 years of airline miles?

Turned out, after we sold to BD all ties to CAH were severed. They didn't get shit. Had no right to ask.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Set one goal today and follow through. Can be a certain number of rides, amount of $, finally cleaning out the garage, etc.
> 
> State it here so you have to follow through &#128523;. Don't want to be snickered at by your fellow drivers riiight &#129488;.


I want to be the greatest Uber driver of all time :roflmao:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

We have a problem. My work is expecting me to actually work from home. I have 4 meetings tomorrow. That's more then I have when I'm in the office. What's going on? Why are people working so hard &#128530;.








Okay tomorrow I'm going to do some paint touch around the house. ✅

When we first moved in my daughter was in her chewing everything phase and peeled of some of the edges of the wall &#129318;‍♀.

She chewed on it like it was corn on the cobb @observer


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> We have a problem. My work is expecting me to actually work from home. I have 4 meetings tomorrow. That's more then I have when I'm in the office. What's going on? Why are people working so hard &#128530;.
> View attachment 457946
> 
> Okay tomorrow I'm going to do some paint touch around the house. ✅
> ...


I chewed drywall when I was little! &#128523;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> We have a problem. My work is expecting me to actually work from home. I have 4 meetings tomorrow. That's more then I have when I'm in the office. What's going on? Why are people working so hard &#128530;.
> View attachment 457946
> 
> Okay tomorrow I'm going to do some paint touch around the house. ✅
> ...


Another month and you can take her on a roadtrip to Fresno for some really tasty sweet corn.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I chewed drywall when I was little! &#128523;


Ewww.. no just kidding

My sister ate dirt and sand and my daughters the same. But at least she doesnt mess with the wall anymore.

Son is the exact opposite. Never had to worry about him eating anything. He is a neat freak and I see some slight OCD emerging. Wonder where he got thought &#128522;&#128587;‍♀


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

observer said:


> Another month and you can take her on a roadtrip to Fresno for some really tasty sweet corn.


Corn season already? Well i guess it's already almost summer. We had a garden growing up. My favorite was corn, strawberries and sunflowers.

@Mkang14 you should plant some sunflowers with your kids, they would love it. The flowerhead follows the sun, and the seeds are tasty!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> We have a problem. My work is expecting me to actually work from home. I have 4 meetings tomorrow. That's more then I have when I'm in the office. What's going on? Why are people working so hard &#128530;.
> View attachment 457946
> 
> Okay tomorrow I'm going to do some paint touch around the house. ✅
> ...


Ugh.

That schedule looks like mine when we first started working from home in March. Our most senior engineer is in a management training program and it really got to his head. I let him know that he didn't need to be on our ass every hour of the day. We know what needs to be done and we deliver.

If it makes you feel better, I still haven't done laundry :x3:


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

doyousensehumor said:


> Corn season already? Well i guess it's already almost summer. We had a garden growing up. My favorite was corn, strawberries and sunflowers.
> 
> @Mkang14 you should plant some sunflowers with your kids, they would love it. The flowerhead follows the sun, and the seeds are tasty!


Strawberry season started end of January. Cherry season starts this week or next. Corn season starts first week of June.


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

Win an online poker tournament.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Corn season already? Well i guess it's already almost summer. We had a garden growing up. My favorite was corn, strawberries and sunflowers.
> 
> @Mkang14 you should plant some sunflowers with your kids, they would love it. The flowerhead follows the sun, and the seeds are tasty!


That does seem like fun. Only if Julia doesn't eat the dirt &#127860;.

You're such a good dad. Planting sunflowers with your girls.


ColdRider said:


> Ugh.
> 
> That schedule looks like mine when we first started working from home in March. Our most senior engineer is in a management training program and it really got to his head. I let him know that he didn't need to be on our ass every hour of the day. We know what needs to be done and we deliver.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I still haven't done laundry :x3:


Okay then laundry will be your goal tomorrow! You can do it!

I've been lucky in that no one from my direct management team understands my main system (onboarding, offboarding, A2E Conversion). So the micromanaging isnt there. All but one of the meetings are with different teams. Usually go in as the SME/ representative for my systems.

Hate micromanaging others. My job wasn't a people manager but over time adopted that role. I've told them if they ever feel like I'm micromanaging to let me know. It's important to make sure people are happy at work to reduce turnover. Plus with their job dealing with a bulk of the users we need positive, helpful people. No need to add extra stress.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> You're such a good dad. Planting sunflowers with your girls.


I'm in an apartment or I would be! Apt writes us up if we have any pots out side the apt &#128530;



Mkang14 said:


> Okay then laundry will be your goal tomorrow! You can do it!


Do your laundary tomorrow @ColdRider, we are all rooting for you! ✊


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Today, I am putting a new battery in Dads motorcycle and then start prepping the house for paint


----------



## Simplyme (Apr 10, 2019)

Today I did 15 in on treadmill. Another 15 tomorrow will double my exercise effort for the month...LOL. But I'm determined.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> Today, I am putting a new battery in Dads motorcycle and then start prepping the house for paint


What color are you going with?


Simplyme said:


> Today I did 15 in on treadmill. Another 15 tomorrow will double my exercise effort for the month...LOL. But I'm determined.


Have to start somewhere! Great job, keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I didnt think I was going to do anything today, But here it is almost 3:00 pm and Ive already done 2 things, I brushed my teeth and I put pants on 

I know, pretty ambitious... but tomorrow Im going to take it wasy


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> What color are you going with?
> 
> Have to start somewhere! Great job, keep it up :thumbup:


white with maroon shutters

the house is over 100 years old, it will be ongoing for the summer


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> white with maroon shutters
> 
> the house is over 100 years old, it will be ongoing for the summer


Maroon like wood shutters?


----------



## TheTruth...... (May 6, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Set one goal today and follow through. Can be a certain number of rides, amount of $, finally cleaning out the garage, etc.
> 
> State it here so you have to follow through &#128523;. Don't want to be snickered at by your fellow drivers riiight &#129488;.


I have been masterbating far too much lately, I am only going to do it 4 times not the usual 6 times.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

TheTruth...... said:


> I have been masterbating far too much lately, I am only going to do it 4 times not the usual 6 times.


 They say it's very healthy to do that . You go for it sir .


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Trying very hard not to nap from food coma.
Will be doing the online packets I was suppose to yesterday.

excited that now my internet is extended and super fast, will be taking class in backyard under the moonlight. 🪐🌘🌚


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Trying very hard not to nap from food coma.
> Will be doing the online packets I was suppose to yesterday.
> 
> excited that now my internet is extended and super fast, will be taking class in backyard under the moonlight. &#129680;&#127768;&#127770;


May I say that you remind me to my daughter. You are really so driven and so ready to go to achieve the very best . I wish you the very best. You have it. You will be very successful. I know that. I feel that by reading your post. 
I think I have a little crush on you . Not sexual. But the kind of crush when you rooting for someone who is capable to be great . And you will . One day you will think of me the crazy queen who believed in you from far away . You so deserved it.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

We got tested for Covid-19 it was quite easy they text you the results between 24 and 72 hours.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Maroon like wood shutters?


yes and the front door to match



TheTruth...... said:


> I have been masterbating far too much lately, I am only going to do it 4 times not the usual 6 times.


jeeesh, go for a walk or something.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> yes and the front door to match
> 
> 
> jeeesh, go for a walk or something.


I put wooden shudders in the office only. Makes it so British. I still have Bombay furnitures. Dam I loved that store.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

i'm drinking scotch and cooking chicken for dinner


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

next thing will be a heat pump water heater to reduce my electric bill, but that is $$$$$
next month i hope...


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

oldfart said:


> I didnt think I was going to do anything today, But here it is almost 3:00 pm and Ive already done 2 things, I brushed my teeth and I put pants on
> 
> I know, pretty ambitious... but tomorrow Im going to take it wasy


I may take a shower later. Does that count?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> May I say that you remind me to my daughter. You are really so driven and so ready to go to achieve the very best . I wish you the very best. You have it. You will be very successful. I know that. I feel that by reading your post.
> I think I have a little crush on you . Not sexual. But the kind of crush when you rooting for someone who is capable to be great . And you will . One day you will think of me the crazy queen who believed in you from far away . You so deserved it.


I think this is a huge compliment based on the accomplishments your daughter has thus far, that you've shared.

I got something recently that made me think of you. An at home steamer (for facials). Good time to pamper yourself while at home quarantined:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I may take a shower later. Does that count?


Yes, please. After you do, report back so we can ✅ your goal.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Upgrade my MP7 in COD


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

What did I do today:
5 mile walk/jog...well mostly walk
shower
switched battery in ring doorbell
replace battery backup for my media center
walked all the way outside to curb to bring trash cans back. no mask, in PJs and slipons
Paid bills/updated quicken
Nap
Prepared dinner for myself and son
Ate dinner
Cleared dinner
cleared UP.net alerts avoiding house chores/work


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

And now carpet cleaning I need new carpet but I'm cheap.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorted some drama with a friend at home then decided to Regain self respect and require basic equal treatment from all I interact with no matter what.

what else l...studied a little poker

now at work ..ready to start day off tomorrow :smiles:


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> and c) finally get those gummy bears from 7-11


You will be glad to know that I just accomplished the most critical task of the week:


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Take a shower/shave and stop binging on ice cream.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

walk faster then someone jogging.

✔✔

(that's until she saw I was walking faster then she jogs and then she picked up the pace)


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Take a shower/shave and stop binging on ice cream.


Dryers Rocky Road?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> walk faster then someone jogging.
> 
> ✔✔
> 
> (that's until she saw I was walking faster then she jogs and then she picked up the pace)


Millennials don't know about my speed-walking skills.








Mkang14 said:


> Dryers Rocky Road?


Good guess, very close. Breyer's Chocolate Truffle.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Millennials don't know about my speed-walking skills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Mow the lawn. oh, wait, I already did that. Go make some art!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Doing my first Amazon Flex block


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Mow the lawn. oh, wait, I already did that. Go make some art!


Picture of finished art posted her is encouraged.



VanGuy said:


> Doing my first Amazon Flex block


Let us know how it goes.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Trying to get motivated today lol Daisy lays on me like this if on back and since I haven't been home for 6 days and working she's letting me know who calls the shots around here lol.








I think everyone should have one day of doing absolutely nothing  It recharges you


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> View attachment 458479


So gorgeous. Love that bright blue.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Today to-do:
5 mile walk -- Completed by 8:15a
Clear UP.net alerts while watching Gov Cuomo daily presser -- Completed
Shower -- Completed
Pay bills/update Quicken
Clear UP.net alerts while debating/arguing with wife unit about paying unemployment vs opening up states
Thursday is laundry day -- In progress
Get son busy figuring out what to do for Mom and Mother's Day (it isn't WIFE's day, sheesh)
No projects today


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I actually started looking at my company accounting. sheesh, I've got some work to do. Doesn't help that my drive appears to have issues as well. currently cleaning up corrupted files. blech!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Today is gorgeous here. Went for a long walk with the dogs.
Now I am laying on the sofa, just woke up from a Long nap.


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

I finally requested my free Uber Masks &#129335;&#127995;‍♂&#129315;


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Set one goal today


Manscaping
The bushes around my deck were out of control
Mission accomplished
Ugh no follow up questions
Thanks
: )


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Aura07 (May 1, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Set one goal today and follow through. Can be a certain number of rides, amount of $, finally cleaning out the garage, etc.
> 
> State it here so you have to follow through &#128523;. Don't want to be snickered at by your fellow drivers riiight &#129488;.


Looking for IT role to work remotely only lol...sat and sun both days.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

observer said:


> View attachment 458624


Sometimes doing nothing is a goal.&#128077;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

observer said:


> View attachment 458624


 Donkey is so cute.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Donkey is so cute.


Yea, they are actually becoming rare in Mexico and turning in to a status symbol of sorts.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Sometimes doing nothing is a goal.&#128077;


Maybe that shower I mentioned yesterday will happen today...

I'm in full on stay home, and don't spend money on anything but food and beer mode.

Most days my goal is to do nothing but read, watch TV and play with the cat when she wants to. That's inexpensive.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Sorted some drama with a friend at home then decided to Regain self respect and require basic equal treatment from all I interact with no matter what.
> 
> what else l...studied a little poker
> 
> now at work ..ready to start day off tomorrow :smiles:


Drama sucks but you must fight for your rights or people will walk all over you and take what is yours.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Clean room- project delayed indefinitely.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Maybe that shower I mentioned yesterday will happen today...
> 
> I'm in full on stay home, and don't spend money on anything but food and beer mode.
> 
> Most days my goal is to do nothing but read, watch TV and play with the cat when she wants to. That's inexpensive.


Did the same. Played with the dogs, did take a shower and brushed my teeth , twice so far and flossed . Wearing a clean pj. Did not cook. Don't feel like it. And now I am in my bed soon watching Netflix. I did managed to walk this morning .


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Mole said:


> Drama sucks but you must fight for your rights or people will walk all over you and take what is yours.


I just roll with things these days, everyone wants something or another it seems, I just do what I can to keep things going friendly with the friends I have:smiles: Gotta keep that basic guideline going though, no doubt.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 458452


Hell yes.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Did the same. Played with the dogs, did take a shower and brushed my teeth , twice so far and flossed . Wearing a clean pj. Did not cook. Don't feel like it. And now I am in my bed soon watching Netflix. I did managed to walk this morning .


On daytime TV someone asked "has anyone stopped wearing sweats, and am now wearing a blanket?"

I'm getting close to that. I wear shorts. Sleep in shorts. Wear sweats only early morning. Back to shorts when it hits 75 sround 10am.

No shaving, just Clippers that cut it bach to about 1 days growth.

No one is going to see me......

I clean up before going to the store, but thats about it.

I'm going primitave.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Had that difficult conversation, but glad we had it, rather then play games or do shiet indirectly, so time is set up next Tuesday to do the progression steps.

helped a few clients.

caught up with a few coworkers.

mentally today I’m just a bit 😴😴


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Set one goal today and follow through. Can be a certain number of rides, amount of $, finally cleaning out the garage, etc.
> 
> State it here so you have to follow through &#128523;. Don't want to be snickered at by your fellow drivers riiight &#129488;.


I'm gonna finally apply that herpes cream. I no longer need the itch to keep me awake on long evenings driving rideshare.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uberchampion said:


> I'm gonna finally apply that herpes cream. I no longer need the itch to keep me awake on long evenings driving rideshare.


As the thread starter I will support any decision you make, no matter how  it may be.

Swallow, smile and say that's awesome &#128556;


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Sometimes doing nothing is a goal.&#128077;


And sometimes, wanting to do nothing takes so much work in planning and preparation!


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> And sometimes, wanting to do nothing takes so much work in planning and preparation!


So well said.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> I chewed drywall when I was little! &#128523;


Hope it wasnt COMMUNIST CHINEESE RADIOACTIVE DRYWALL !


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Hope it wasnt COMMUNIST CHINEESE RADIOACTIVE DRYWALL !


Now now, the Chinese don't make radioactive drywall -o:

They make formaldehyde drywall :roflmao:


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Hope it wasnt COMMUNIST CHINEESE RADIOACTIVE DRYWALL !


No, that was @waldowainthrop !
Actually, now I think about it... @Pax_Buster.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Now now, the Chinese don't make radioactive drywall -o:
> 
> They make formaldehyde drywall :roflmao:


NO.
F.E.M.A. USES FORMALDEHYDE PARTICLE BOARD IN DISASTER SHELTER TRAILERS !

THE ONES YOU LIVE IN WHILE YOUR HOUSE IS REBUILT WITH RADIOACTIVE GYPSPSUM BOARD FROM COMMUNIST CHINA !

THEN
THE CONTRACTORS COME & TEAR IT ALL OUT AND REDO IT.

WITH FEDERAL GRANT MONEY.



Mash Ghasem said:


> Now now, the Chinese don't make radioactive drywall -o:
> 
> They make formaldehyde drywall :roflmao:



















We got them BOTH AFTER HURRICANE KATRINA !


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

So you ask what did I plan to accomplish today? A simple task of "food shopping" I say.

35 minutes waiting in line in 95 degree heat just to enter, and 25 minutes standing in line for a register. In between, dozens of COVIDIOTS who don't know how to properly wear a mask (noses are hanging out) nor how to stay out of my personal space (let alone 6 foot space). -o: 

And  after 6+ weeks hitting rock bottom looking for paper towels, toilet paper, and toilet bowl cleaner, there was ample stock of all 3.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Uberchampion said:


> I'm gonna finally apply that herpes cream. I no longer need the itch to keep me awake on long evenings driving rideshare.


I've been married for 25 years... For the record, I do not have herpes. I feel the need to write this down just in case my wife ever read my posts on the Forum


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

&#129300;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Friday, did my peloton bike, shirt shower and now sitting on the sofa watching Bloomberg. It will be raining again so don’t really know what I will do beside cooking and laundry. I must iron my husband shirts.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Hope everyone has a good day‼ Today workload doesn't seem too bad. So more &#129395; and less &#128105;‍&#128187;‼


reg barclay said:


> &#129300;
> View attachment 458901


You snooze you lose &#128523;

Grab that paper! Never know when mkang is around the corner &#128064; ready to strike!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My goal is to not cut my own hair.  

I needed a hair cut before everything shut down mid March.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

My goal is $400 in deliveries today!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> My goal is $400 in deliveries today!


I believe you can do it‼ But start now &#129325;‼ Hurry‼


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Did a 5 mile ride this morning. Washed Al Carbon, the car, worked on art some - making a wine-cork board. Seems since all this covid stuff, I suddenly am flush with wine corks. Took all day yesterday to fix my drive, now I'm back in action. Maybe work on clearing my closet of junk.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> My goal is to not cut my own hair.
> 
> I needed a hair cut before everything shut down mid March.


I fell victim already, same boat as u. Had that appointment rescheduled 3x, for each time the shelter in place was _almost_ lifted but then *extended*.

so I trimmed my own hair so it's shorter and I'll get to my stylist once this whole thing is more calm/flattened.

today my goal is to keep up with existing work (making sure the transfers get out, client emails, etc)

and also do scrubbing of non assigned clients with large cash balances.

I know pple in orinda has $$ but it's just as flushed as Palo Alto maybe even more. We're talking 8-9 figures in liquid.

time to scoot scoot.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

reg barclay said:


> &#129300;
> View attachment 458901


Say what? &#129300; &#129300;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I reclaimed 1/2 of what was fully my office. My son took over my desk and nice desktop PC and I pushed to my notebook and the theatre chairs in the media room. Was spending WAY too much time in the media room, so stole 1/2 my office back by digging out what was HIS desk from all the junk/toys etc to make room for my notebook and the large monitor.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Today is butcher the tree day.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> Today is butcher the tree day.
> 
> View attachment 459051


But
Its one of the 9 things GROWING in your yard !


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> But
> Its one of the 9 things GROWING in your yard !


Is that counting the out of control ladder haphazardly growing on the side of the house?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> But
> Its one of the 9 things GROWING in your yard !


So the patch of dirt 25 feet by 12 feet is my garden area the next step is to dig up the dirt add some topsoil and plant corn and tomato's ect. The tree is a pepper tree messy as all hell it grows down to the ground every year so I cut everything 8ft and below and stuffed it in the green can not a easy task.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Cooking pollo in umido ( chicken with veggies) I added vegetable broth. Will make Persian rice soon. And baguette to dip in the yummy sauce


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Is that counting the out of control ladder haphazardly growing on the side of the house?


The ladder is 8 feet tall it is securely against the wall notice the rubber traction pads on the footing. Behind the ladder behind the A/C condenser is the potato plants 5 days till harvest on the right center is a artichoke plant last item of the winter crop almost ready for harvest. The rest is all weeds.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mole said:


> The rest is all weeds.


@tohunt4me will help with that! :whistling:


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Add one more thing


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Planned on cooking food all day today for next weeks meals. Work called last night wanting me to come in today. First Saturday in a year at my day job, 9 hours overtime is better than cooking all day and hoping for a ping.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I believe you can do it‼ But start now &#129325;‼ Hurry‼


I have failed you! Only 375 yesterday &#129300;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I have failed you! Only 375 yesterday &#129300;


Aww...

It's okay. I bestow upon you the UBER close enough rule. Goal completed ✅


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> Add one more thing
> 
> View attachment 459205
> View attachment 459206


IM CALLING BOMB SQUAD !


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Goals today:
Call my mom. ☎
Find one post from SHalester to "wow". 😲
Paint truck 🎨


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Today:
Walk 5 miles -- Completed by 8:15a
Clear UP.net alerts -- Working on that currently
Wake son up to deal with Mother's Day stuff -- He sleeps until around noon....
Take a zillion photos to my mom happy
No projects today


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh Joy. Have to replace the fuel pump in the Charger. Mom ? RIP. I've been a very Naughty boy since then...
.








.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> Paint truck &#127912;


That's the easy part:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> That's the easy part:


Why is the cloud flipping the bird?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Why is the cloud flipping the bird?


Must be mad at the sun for drying out the pumpkins...

Looks like I got me a new task to accomplish... my CTRL is out of control. Hopefully today... once I figure out the best way.
Ironic that I replaced my laptop keyboard just a couple months ago. -o:


----------



## Sobaytrecker (Jan 13, 2019)

Very doable!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Goals today:
> Call my mom. ☎
> Find one post from SHalester to "wow". &#128562;
> Paint truck &#127912;


Pardon the JayJaying,
But all my 3 goals completed! &#128170;☑&#129304;


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm afraid to post any of mine. Don't wanna get snickered at if I don't follow through .


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> I'm afraid to post any of mine. Don't wanna get snickered at if I don't follow through .


One goal that all, and follow through with it! 
Just don't be too ambitious like I have and post a whole list &#129315;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I hope the shots and medicine works and my dog all of a sudden is up and himself, wagging his tail, eating, running after me. Hes 12.5 years old, vet said breathing is good, not in pain but he isnt eating and hardly opening his eyes.

He doesn't want his bone. Never happend before. This is so depressing. I've had him since 2009. He was my kid before I had kids 💔


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I hope the shots and medicine works and my dog all of a sudden is up and himself, wagging his tail, eating, running after me. Hes 12.5 years old, vet said breathing is good, not in pain but he isnt eating and hardly opening his eyes.
> 
> He doesn't want his bone. Never happend before. This is so depressing. I've had him since 2009. He was my kid before I had kids &#128148;


☹ I just went through this not long ago. It sucks. Hopefully he snaps out of it.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> I hope the shots and medicine works and my dog all of a sudden is up and himself, wagging his tail, eating, running after me. Hes 12.5 years old, vet said breathing is good, not in pain but he isnt eating and hardly opening his eyes.
> 
> He doesn't want his bone. Never happend before. This is so depressing. I've had him since 2009. He was my kid before I had kids &#128148;


Hope he gets better. My York is start not to be himself as well. I feed him rice and boiled chicken with some pumpkin and I gave him vitamins everyday . He sleeps a lot and he is always scared now .

So far I finished all the laundry and vacuumed the whole house. Did 45 minutes on my peloton bike. Drove to car max with my son to look at cars. Was done in 20 minutes when 2 salespeople were bombarding me with questions when I made it clear that I was just looking. Came home and now browsing UP while thinking what to cook for dinner.
And I showered . Tonight I will binge watch season 2 of Dead to me on Netflix. &#128079;&#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Don't wanna get snickered at if I don't follow through


where is the fun in that?    

Today:
Completed 5 mile walk
Completed getting my laundry folded and put away (I actually delayed this since Thursday when I did the washer/dryer dance)
Update Quicken/pay bills/paper work - Completed
Clear UP.net alerts - ongoing
Hit my head against the wall re: depreciation and how it isn't...oh never mind
Ate lunch - wife unit actually brought us (my son) lunch to us today!
No projects today


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Hit my head against the wall re: depreciation and how it isn't...oh never mind


That's a coincidence. I had a similar but different experience .

Although it wasn't one of my goals, so no snickering :stop:. Although a snickers might help:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Got letter uploaded to msg center for client to get paid from vendors that need a bank verifying letter (our accounts have bank features, we aren’t a bank).

ensured all three clients gift toa went out, lots of that per usual around tax time, which would have been last month but with the extension they’re doing it late per usual but actually early when considering extension is til july.

assigned cases for research.

emails.

now gotta draft one for estate purposes.

meh,

but I got face time with nephew after his class via zoom (dang boy is only 3 and in preschool). 😊😊😊


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Little snack for an afternoon delight.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Banged out two online packet assignments  jerk didn’t post them till about a week ago and was like 7,8,9 & 10 and each has 2-3 articles and videos to watch with like 5 Qs for each reading/video minimum 10 per assignment.

going to work on the other two before decompressing of head w/shows :redface::x3: but even during the shows imma do a bit of writing for paper due Thursday and hw due Wednesday (another class).

Can’t believe school is almost over. Kind of 🥳 and bittersweet @ same time.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Took a day off, from WFH. Hoping to just recover from the sad day yesterday, with loved ones. Hope everyone has a nice Tuesday❣❣❣


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Getting ready for horseback riding. This little fellow is the new addition to a wonderful farm . He was a rescue and already the horses love him.

going home later, shower, cook dinner and relax.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

What a cute doggie!!

WebEx rn w/ how we are going to get back to "normal" a couple of months from now when we are slowly going back to offices.

browsing stories from local and foreign. first is local local, SF, second San Diego, third paris. Can't wait till I get to visit em again &#129392;

cos I've been stuck in house for about 2 months now, just going out briefly for office and once for &#127846;&#127848;.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> I'm afraid to post any of mine. Don't wanna get snickered at if I don't follow through .


Don't worry. I've been saying I would do my laundry since Monday, of last week :x3:

I don't need anyone to inform me I'm a heaping pile of garbage. I'm already aware of this. &#128128;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Walk 5 miles - nearly made it; emergency shortcut due to, oh never mind TMI,
Shower -- Completed
Watch congress meeting -- Completed
Clear UP. net alerts and such -- ongoing
Dump all household trash baskets and get cans to street -- completed in my PJs
Update quicken/pay bills etc -- completed
Wife started laundry, which means she'll leave for work, putting beds back to together to ME. 
Prepare son for telemed appt via video -- afternoon
No projects today


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

reg barclay said:


> I'm afraid to post any of mine. Don't wanna get snickered at if I don't follow through .


I don't think not having followed through is as snicker-worthy as partially following through with despair: the last of my superglue tubes were dry, I had to either improvise with duct tape, or go out.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Cooking dinner tonight for the rest of the week. Should have done it last night as I only received 1 ping yesterday evening. I'll leave the app on again tonight and take my chances.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Wipe out my phone to factory settings and start over with needed apps and settings.
(and kill Samsung Bixby, again, in the process)


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

2 1/2 hours later, done 😐


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I hope the shots and medicine works and my dog all of a sudden is up and himself, wagging his tail, eating, running after me. Hes 12.5 years old, vet said breathing is good, not in pain but he isnt eating and hardly opening his eyes.
> 
> He doesn't want his bone. Never happend before. This is so depressing. I've had him since 2009. He was my kid before I had kids &#128148;


I'm old, had many dogs. Every dog and I loved each other very much.

You get to keep the memories.

I do hope things go well.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Day off. 10 deliveries and catching a buzz. 
So far so good on both.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I'm old, had many dogs. Every dog and I loved each other very much.
> 
> You get to keep the memories.
> 
> I do hope things go well.


Thanks for the nice words.

My dog died yesterday. What I described and wasn't aware of was his body starting to shut down. He wasnt in pain. We held him until he took his last breath. He loved people, would run up to anyone and try to play. My first dog jakey jake.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Thanks for the nice words.
> 
> My dog died yesterday. What I described and wasn't aware of was his body starting to shut down. He wasnt in pain. We held him until he took his last breath. He loved people, would run up to anyone and try to play. My first dog jakey jake.
> View attachment 460859


So sorry, I hate to hear that.

You loved each other very much.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear worked on replumbing pool to locate pump and filter in pumphouse against garage rather than middle of the yard like previous owners thought was a great idea


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Cooking dinner tonight for the rest of the week. Should have done it last night as I only received 1 ping yesterday evening. I'll leave the app on again tonight and take my chances.


Cooking for the week and then some done. Fridge and freezer is now packed with multiple ready to go meals. Love my vacuum sealer, I can turn my favorite meals into homemade TV dinners that keep well for 6+ months, not that many make it that long.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

My goals are less aggressive nowadays, I got out of bed today. That was pretty good.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Buck-a-mile said:


> My goals are less aggressive nowadays, I got out of bed today. That was pretty good.


One major task accomplished.
But, did you also put your pants on?!
(that's another major task)


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I did my laundry yesterday, well at least half lol.

Mkang, I'm so sorry about your doggo.&#128546;

Here's our doggo. She's 11 already. I'll be heartbroken when she's gone &#128560;

She's such a diva but dammit I love her.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Thanks for the nice words.
> 
> My dog died yesterday. What I described and wasn't aware of was his body starting to shut down. He wasnt in pain. We held him until he took his last breath. He loved people, would run up to anyone and try to play. My first dog jakey jake.
> View attachment 460859


So so sorry to heart that. Poor little puppy. &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;❤❤❤


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Thanks for the nice words.
> 
> My dog died yesterday. What I described and wasn't aware of was his body starting to shut down. He wasnt in pain. We held him until he took his last breath. He loved people, would run up to anyone and try to play. My first dog jakey jake.


Sorry to hear about your dog.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> One major task accomplished.
> But, did you also put your pants on?!
> (that's another major task)


Shorts are my chosen wardrobe now days. Shorts, a camp shirt, and flip flops and Im good.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I cooked, exercised, showered, paid some bills due on the 15, bathe the dogs, screamed at
My son because he left the heat on while I open the windows when I asked him to closed it . Dam do I need to do everything in this dam house? 😤


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

This morning my son Damon (6) woke up extra early and exercised with me. Usually he'll ride his bike or scooter later in the day with my daughter.

But today he did the stretches, the speed walking, jogging, the whole deal. Kept up and I didnt take it easy.

Disregard the haircut I gave him &#128556;


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> i'm going to clean the bugs off my motorcycle and go for another ride.
> life is good
> 
> i'm building up to a 1000 mile in one day ride.


Have a kidney belt?
You'll need one.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Sweep and vacuum the hardwood floors downstairs. Get trash outside.
> 
> but none of that until wife unit leaves for work at 2pm; refuse to do house work when she is around........


My wife has played this game too...

Put cleaning the Hardwood floors off on me ... So I had her hold my beer. Ran to Lowe's and bought the following items...straight Industrial Items!!&#129322;&#129322;&#129322;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; Now I can sweep and mop the entire house(4 bedroom) in 15 mins flat and it's back to TV for me....

Gotta be smarter than the average Boo Boo nowadays! If your gonna play the games you gotta be 2 steps ahead of the ole wife...muhhahahah
























As for a Goal... If I go out to drive I set a goal of $150 minimum and refuse to come in till it's made...

Breakdown:

$30 to Gas
$20 to the NEW CUSTOM rims savings plan
$50 to other bills
$50 to spend however I wish....


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> My wife has played this game too...
> 
> Put cleaning the Hardwood floors off on me ... So I had her hold my beer. Ran to Lowe's and bought the following items...straight Industrial Items!!&#129322;&#129322;&#129322;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; Now I can sweep and mop the entire house(4 bedroom) in 15 mins flat and it's back to TV for me....
> 
> ...


I mopped many a restaurant floor with a kit like this. 13 years old, 1966, 50 cents an hour.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Woke up a little late but want to hit 10,000 steps this morning. Off I go....

Hope everyone has a good Saturday 🤗


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> My wife has played this game too...
> 
> Put cleaning the Hardwood floors off on me ... So I had her hold my beer. Ran to Lowe's and bought the following items...straight Industrial Items!!&#129322;&#129322;&#129322;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; Now I can sweep and mop the entire house(4 bedroom) in 15 mins flat and it's back to TV for me....
> 
> ...


How did your wives trained your men to clean the house? I wonder


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> How did your wives trained your men to clean the house? I wonder


Cuz you women are the devil....lol


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Woke up a little late but want to hit 10,000 steps this morning. Off I go....
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Saturday &#129303;





Uberguyken said:


> Cuz you women are the devil....lol


My husband does not clean the house. Or take the trash down. That is not his job .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Cuz you women are the devil....lol


Oh come on‼ Why must we always be &#128589;‍♂&#129308;&#129307;&#128589;‍♀. Everyone knows who wins (hint:women).

Team work &#128107;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Woke up a little late but want to hit 10,000 steps this morning. Off I go...


since everyday is Saturday I got my 5 miles in by 8:15am. Only reason I know today for sure is the real Sat is wife unit won't leave at 2pm.........:confusion:



The queen &#128120; said:


> My husband does not clean the house. Or take the trash down. That is not his job .


where do I sign up for that gig? wife won't touch garbage. Won't even PUSH down on the trash to make more room. She drops all trash from a height of 2 feet for some strange reason. Refuses to take trash OUT. And forget getting the cans to the curb too. 
Won't walk 50 feet to get mail; has NEVER done it. sheesh. Who to speak to to delegate these duties? :roflmao:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Picking up my mini facial space machine


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SHalester said:


> since everyday is Saturday I got my 5 miles in by 8:15am. Only reason I know today for sure is the real Sat is wife unit won't leave at 2pm.........:confusion:
> 
> 
> where do I sign up for that gig? wife won't touch garbage. Won't even PUSH down on the trash to make more room. She drops all trash from a height of 2 feet for some strange reason. Refuses to take trash OUT. And forget getting the cans to the curb too.
> Won't walk 50 feet to get mail; has NEVER done it. sheesh. Who to speak to to delegate these duties? :roflmao:


Don't know. My son does that since he was like 6-7 years old . Sometimes I do it as well. My driveway is almost 1 mile and I walk down . Husband take care of his business and I take care of the house. I schedule everything. I pay the bills. Husband has enough problems at work . No need to bother him with all that . I am old school like that . All he wants is house clean, his laundry done, food on the table and kids great grades. When he comes home he wants his peace. Not me whining about how much laundry is to be done. If something is to be repaired in the house, I take care of that as well. I dealed when we changed all the windows and put solar panels years ago. I call the guy to repave the driveway. They all deal with me . &#128514;


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Don't know. My son does that since he was like 6-7 years old . Sometimes I do it as well. My driveway is almost 1 mile and I walk down . Husband take care of his business and I take care of the house. I schedule everything. I pay the bills. Husband has enough problems at work . No need to bother him with all that . I am old school like that . All he wants is house clean, his laundry done, food on the table and kids great grades. When he comes home he wants his peace. Not me whining about how much laundry is to be done. If something is to be repaired in the house, I take care of that as well. I dealed when we changed all the windows and put solar panels years ago. I call the guy to repave the driveway. They all deal with me . &#128514;


what a great catch you are!

Second wife would never ever do ANYTHING on her feet. Her only work was on her back or on her knees. Of course that ended about a month after the I DOs


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> what a great catch you are!
> 
> Second wife would never ever do ANYTHING on her feet. Her only work was on her back or on her knees. Of course that ended about a month after the I DOs


We had our up and down as well. Ain't no perfect but this is how I was raised. I do have help, cleaning ladies every 2 weeks. But most part I do it myself . When I was working or not .



The queen &#128120; said:


> We had our up and down as well. Ain't no perfect but this is how I was raised. I do have help, cleaning ladies every 2 weeks. But most part I do it myself . When I was working or not .


And I am OCD. Want things done my way . &#128563;&#129300;&#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> All he wants is house clean, his laundry done, food on the table and kids great grades.


My wife would tolerate that for exactly 1 second before having an epic meltdown. Must be nice, tho. When I was working 7 days a week and over 60hrs a week with a quite stressful job I had the same 'duties'. Not fair. &#128546;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SHalester said:


> My wife would tolerate that for exactly 1 second before having an epic meltdown. Must be nice, tho. When I was working 7 days a week and over 60hrs a week with a quite stressful job I had the same 'duties'. Not fair. &#128546;


Meltdown about what? Some women should be appreciative and happy to have their husband doing some chores in the house .

I just made this for a late lunch. It would be amazing to wash it down with a nice chillled rose, instead I am having pellegrino water with lemon.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Some women should be appreciative and happy to have their husband doing some chores in the house


Some? I do most. I also do all the paperwork/paybills/etc etc etc. I'd love if she did 'some' housework. I handle it all; including all school type issues as well. And that was true when I was working full time. 
Your husband has it made.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Some? I do most. I also do all the paperwork/paybills/etc etc etc. I'd love if she did 'some' housework. I handle it all; including all school type issues as well. And that was true when I was working full time.
> Your husband has it made.


Really? Wow. 
May I ask what she do? I know she work .


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> May I ask what she do?


*Sonography* is a painless medical procedure that *uses* high-frequency sound waves to produce visual images of organs, tissues, or blood flow inside the body. Depending on the situation, *sonography* may be used to examine the abdomen, breasts, prostate, female reproductive organs, heart, blood vessels, and other areas including dude's body part.......

Essentially she looks a black and white imagines all day long. After she spreads warm gel all around, oh, wait. Full stop....... :roflmao: :thumbup:


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SHalester said:


> *Sonography* is a painless medical procedure that *uses* high-frequency sound waves to produce visual images of organs, tissues, or blood flow inside the body. Depending on the situation, *sonography* may be used to examine the abdomen, breasts, prostate, female reproductive organs, heart, blood vessels, and other areas including dude's body part.......
> 
> Essentially she looks a black and white imagines all day long. After she spreads warm gel all around, oh, wait. Full stop....... :roflmao: :thumbup:


Ok, maybe she is overwhelmed mentally like my husband. When he comes home he is a wreck. He is so tired that he fall asleep while watching tv. Like now he just went upstairs to take a nap. And he woke up at 10 am.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Oh come on‼ Why must we always be &#128589;‍♂&#129308;&#129307;&#128589;‍♀. Everyone knows who wins (hint:women).
> 
> Team work &#128107;


Heteronormative. &#128517;

I work well together with my partner, though. She and I specialize in roles and tasks sometimes but not primarily along gender lines. We both cook and clean. While we are different people, not that many of the differences are easily attributable to gender. If there is a task to do, either of us could do it, generally. If we have children, either of us could be the primary caretaker, or both equally if we have equal time.

Most other opposite-sex couples I've met seem to be far more gendered, and that's fine too, but there are lots of ways to live together. As long as people are happy, there are a lot of paths to take, both traditional or revolutionary.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Oh come on‼ Why must we always be &#128589;‍♂&#129308;&#129307;&#128589;‍♀. Everyone knows who wins (hint:women).
> 
> Team work &#128107;


I don't think women should always win. Some men let them win to keep peace at home . If I am out of place, my husband will let me know. Same with me with him. We don't sugar coated. But it works for us.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I don't think women should always win. Some men let them win to keep peace at home . If I am out of place, my husband will let me know. Same with me with him. We don't sugar coated. But it works for us.


Was a joke


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Was a joke


Ok. Sometimes I can't see if it's a joke or not. Must learn. Thank you


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Heteronormative. &#128517;
> 
> I work well together with my partner, though. She and I specialize in roles and tasks sometimes but not primarily along gender lines. We both cook and clean. While we are different people, not that many of the differences are easily attributable to gender. If there is a task to do, either of us could do it, generally. If we have children, either of us could be the primary caretaker, or both equally if we have equal time.
> 
> Most other opposite-sex couples I've met seem to be far more gendered, and that's fine too, but there are lots of ways to live together. As long as people are happy, there are a lot of paths to take, both traditional or revolutionary.


What you described is extremely healthy. I feel like in many relationships one person ends up dominating and usually because they take on more.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> What you described is extremely healthy. I feel like in many relationships one person ends up dominating and usually because they take on more.


How? I take more in our household. Do I dominate my husband? Serious question.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> What you described is extremely healthy. I feel like in many relationships one person ends up dominating and usually because they take on more.


For sure. I think a lot of those differences can be constructed through gender but some of them are just people who can't (yet? ever?) get along. In which case: negotiate better, get counseling, or split up. &#128077;&#127996; &#128148;

Oh, and more on topic: I got taxes done. ✅


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> For sure. I think a lot of those differences can be constructed through gender but some of them are just people who can't (yet? ever?) get along. In which case: negotiate better, get counseling, or split up. &#128077;&#127996; &#128148;


How about being real about your finances before you get married? I will never marry a man with debts. I am a from believer that accounts must be separated. 1 account together for bills. Am I wrong here?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> How about being real about your finances before you get married? I will never marry a man with debts. I am a from believer that accounts must be separated. 1 account together for bills. Am I wrong here?


That's a pretty good idea about people being honest about money. It's a common cause of discord.

I have done both fully separate and half-shared and mostly-shared finance. All have their benefits and drawbacks. A good relationship can survive financial troubles, but only with honesty.

I am speaking from experience here. I'd say people with debts and other issues can be good partners, but only if they are honest about those problems and want to fix them. People with little money can be happy if they live within their means and have other things going for them.

People with massive debt (10s of thousands in late credit card debt or otherwise crippling, bankrupting issues) probably shouldn't get married (yet or again), for legal reasons. The exposure to their prospective spouse isn't worth it. They can be in a relationship and live together, but US law makes it unwise to be married with unpayable debts.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> That's a pretty good idea about people being honest about money. It's a common cause of discord.
> 
> I have done both fully separate and half-shared and mostly-shared finance. All have their benefits and drawbacks. A good relationship can survive financial troubles, but only with honesty.
> 
> ...


Been married for 23 years. What I make and had before my marriage is mine. Same for husband. We have a prenup. So long he takes care of the kids . I am fine. Finances must be open books for me.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> How? I take more in our household. Do I dominate my husband? Serious question.


When one partner is responsible for finances they end up making decisions on how the money should be spent. Which vacations are possible, decisions for house, etc.

If they do a majority of the housework they end up assigning tasks they cant or couldnt get to their partner. Over time the dominance is more distinguished.

I think there should be a middle ground and work together attitude.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The solution is obviously having three people in a household so that democracy can be viable within the family unit. &#128151;&#128155;&#128153;

There are more options for sustaining a triad over a duo economically as well, and there is potentially more resilience in parenting.

I do think that decisions should be made collaboratively rather than dictatorially in any relationship, but of course I _would_ say that.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> When one partner is responsible for finances they end up making decisions on how the money should be spent. Which vacations are possible, decisions for house, etc.
> 
> If they do a majority of the housework they end up assigning tasks they cant or couldnt get to their partner. Over time the dominance is more distinguished.
> 
> I think there should be a middle ground and work together attitude.


 Husband and I put a certain amount on a joined account that I use for bills, fun and vacations. Everything else that means private shopping like a car , we use our money money. Unless it's the kids car. When we buy commercial building we both use the LLC ACCOUNT . Everything is separate. And always a contract .


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I have a situation where almost every purchase for one is a purchase for both. Most things are a shared project or a shared interest. Most people can’t do that, but it’s been successful for a while for us and it works.

We still have private accounts but not much happens on those besides paycheck deposits and a few truly personal purchases (like a book only I want). Before having a shared account it was a terrible mess to keep spreadsheets to keep costs 50/50.

Whenever either of us need to start a business in the future, the other one would probably be a partner in it. There’s probably no way around that.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Alright, alright, back on topic!

My goals today are to replace spindles and shocks on the front end of my truck. And to find one post from SHalister to wow.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Nice to see this thread still going. Got the last of 12 new panels installed to the solar system. It took f-o-r-e-v-e-r because I made it adjustable for winter/summer...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Nice to see this thread still going. Got the last of 12 new panels installed to the solar system. It too f-o-r-e-v-e-r because I made it adjustable for winter/summer...
> 
> View attachment 462776


That's awesome! You for sure weren't a lazy ant today!


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> The solution is obviously having three people in a household so that democracy can be viable within the family unit. &#128151;&#128155;&#128153;
> 
> There are more options for sustaining a triad over a duo economically as well, and there is potentially more resilience in parenting.
> 
> I do think that decisions should be made collaboratively rather than dictatorially in any relationship, but of course I _would_ say that.


As long as she's less attractive than my wife, we're open:thumbup:


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I'll be mowing the lawn in the morning. The wonderful weather we've been having has also made my bushes grow exponentially. So I'll get started on trimming those as well. Basically I need to do a spring cleaning on my property.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Nice to see this thread still going. Got the last of 12 new panels installed to the solar system. It took f-o-r-e-v-e-r because I made it adjustable for winter/summer...
> 
> View attachment 462776


I notice you used strut channel to build that. That is good stuff. Versatile and cheap.

Are you considering triangulating it?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> I notice you used strut channel to build that. That is good stuff. Versatile and cheap.
> 
> Are you considering triangulating it?


Good spotting! It needs something. I'm open to ideas. Making the structure taller for the adjustable aspect made it much larger than the existing ones, which did not require any further support. The plan is to at a minimum set a few angled pieces from the front uprights (which are bonded together at the top) extending into the structure... probably tied to the bottom of the rear uprights. There is little side-to-side motion, but quite a bit of front to back motion.

Not sure yet if I need to also put in some cross bracing or what might be called X bracing. Is that what you mean by triangulating?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Good spotting! It needs something. I'm open to ideas. Making the structure taller for the adjustable aspect made it much larger than the existing ones, which did not require any further support. The plan is to at a minimum set a few angled pieces from the front uprights (which are bonded together at the top) extending into the structure... probably tied to the bottom of the rear uprights. There is little side-to-side motion, but quite a bit of front to back motion.
> 
> Not sure yet if I need to also put in some cross bracing or what might be called X bracing. Is that what you mean by triangulating?












Engineering something like this is interesting to me. I used to read up on solar panels. Someday! I know they are expensive and fragile. That many panels makes a large flat surface, which the wind can exert a lot of power, and possibly topple it.

I don't know what exactly that much force that could be. Picture a 30 MPH wind. With as much surface area you have there, I imagine hundreds, if not thousands of pounds of force on that structure.

X pattern should not be necessary. If you do a single / cross brace in strut channel, (instead of X) that *should* take both push and pull loads.

I dont believe you need the cross braces every pole. Start with 3 or 4 of the Red ones (that I drew), and 3 or 4 yellow. Purple horizontal bars may help.

A box of 4 sides flexes. A diagonal turns that into 2 triangles. Much stonger box for lateral loads.

The diagonal shouldn't have to be perfect corner to corner. If it is off a foot, it will be almost as effective.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Perfect morning sky.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> A box of 4 sides flexes. A diagonal turns that into 2 triangles. Much stonger box for lateral loads.


Very helpful that you drew the lines. This has all been an experiment/hobby... going DIY unistrut over prefab ground mounts. I've had to learn from my mistakes and correct going along. There are two prior frames of six panels each up since 2017 that have withstood 75+MPH winds.

I like the "triangle" concept. That of course is what these reinforcements make. Very sturdy geometric structure.

Apologies for off topic digression!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Very helpful that you drew the lines. This has all been an experiment/hobby... going DIY unistrut over prefab ground mounts. I've had to learn from my mistakes and correct going along. There are two prior frames of six panels each up since 2017 that have withstood 75+MPH winds.
> 
> I like the "triangle" concept. That of course is what these reinforcements make. Very sturdy geometric structure.
> 
> Apologies for off topic digression!


No, please chat away. I encourage teaching and learning on a mkang thread &#128515;&#128077;


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Today's goal: watch The Brady Bunch.
Click... MeTV is on...

Done! Onto Gilligan's Island


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Ginger? Or Mary ann?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> I have a situation where almost every purchase for one is a purchase for both. Most things are a shared project or a shared interest. Most people can't do that, but it's been successful for a while for us and it works.
> 
> We still have private accounts but not much happens on those besides paycheck deposits and a few truly personal purchases (like a book only I want). Before having a shared account it was a terrible mess to keep spreadsheets to keep costs 50/50.
> 
> Whenever either of us need to start a business in the future, the other one would probably be a partner in it. There's probably no way around that.


 Today beside a cooking a big brunch , I have done nothing. Not even exercise. I am tired.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Ginger? Or Mary ann?


:whistling:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

&#128522;⏳


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear had a lot of debt when bear found his current mate. Some years bear got an application in the mail for a credit card. Bear figured out he could buy $1,000 of food and only pay $20 per month! Then they gave bear more money, then more banks did too, so bear used one bank to pay another! Soon bear had eaten $100,000 of food, but then the banks wouldn't give bear any more money. Bear could not pay $2,000 each month, so bear ran away back to the swamp for a few years. Those were hungry times!

Today bear was going to drive and also pick up furniture that bear buyed yesterday, but it's raining from TS Arthur, and it's never good to go out when a bear in the sky is storming!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear had a lot of debt when bear found his current mate. Some years bear got an application in the mail for a credit card. Bear figured out he could buy $1,000 of food and only pay $20 per month! Then they gave bear more money, then more banks did too, so bear used one bank to pay another! Soon bear had eaten $100,000 of food, but then the banks wouldn't give bear any more money. Bear could not pay $2,000 each month, so bear ran away back to the swamp for a few years. Those were hungry times!
> 
> Today bear was going to drive and also pick up furniture that bear buyed yesterday, but it's raining from TS Arthur, and it's never good to go out when a bear in the sky is storming!


I would not be able to sleep or eat if I had 100.000$ in CC debts. Good luck .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

My daughters play house was delivered right before 9pm. We were walking to bed &#128529;. Meltdown of all meltdowns. Never seen her cry that bad for something. But good thing she calmed pretty fast.

Also why was the package all ghetto rigged. Box was torn, writing all over, dents &#128529;


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

I finally applied for unemployment, now I'm ready to leech off the government


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

delornick94 said:


> I finally applied for unemployment, now I'm ready to leech off the government


Think of it as temporarily doing your part to prevent the spread of Covid 19. I like that better.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Think of it as temporarily doing your part to prevent the spread of Covid 19. I like that better.


I really didn't want to, but decided to see how it goes. Instacart is really slowing down where I'm living at


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Getting a pedicure finally today! Pretty excited!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

VanGuy said:


> My daughter and I setup a tower garden over the weekend and half filled it. Half the stuff we planted a couple weeks ago in the kitchen didn't sprout so we're doing round 2 and hopefully we can move them to the tower garden in a few weeks. So far the garden has:
> 
> Tomatoes
> Cucumbers
> ...


Would love to see a pic! I'm kinda itching to do one, myself. Fresh herbs.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Would love to see a pic! I'm kinda itching to do one, myself. Fresh herbs.


Tried to send one but it won't let me just send a pic. I don't have any without my daughter yet and since I don't put her in gen pop will have to try again later.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

To get my work inbox down to 500 or less.









There's no saving my personal


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@sellkatsell44


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

It’s raining here. Watching the housewives episodes from yesterday and Wednesday. I have no water, repair man is here .


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

I BBQed a bunch of chicken thighs,ate 3 for lunch with veggies and washed it down with 2 cans of Guinness.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> @sellkatsell44
> 
> View attachment 465079


&#128532;&#128532;
got down @730 and then now it's 738.

I know how to hide it so I don't get judgement from friends but never got down to 0.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear had a lot of debt when bear found his current mate. Some years bear got an application in the mail for a credit card. Bear figured out he could buy $1,000 of food and only pay $20 per month! Then they gave bear more money, then more banks did too, so bear used one bank to pay another! Soon bear had eaten $100,000 of food, but then the banks wouldn't give bear any more money. Bear could not pay $2,000 each month, so bear ran away back to the swamp for a few years. Those were hungry times!
> 
> Today bear was going to drive and also pick up furniture that bear buyed yesterday, but it's raining from TS Arthur, and it's never good to go out when a bear in the sky is storming!


Bear, your posts brighten my day!



doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 462871
> 
> 
> Engineering something like this is interesting to me. I used to read up on solar panels. Someday! I know they are expensive and fragile. That many panels makes a large flat surface, which the wind can exert a lot of power, and possibly topple it.
> ...


What about a windmill made with solar panels? &#129300;



The queen &#128120; said:


> My husband does not clean the house. Or take the trash down. That is not his job .


I can't even begin with how much I hate domestic chores, still...I think I'm gonna give my apartment a real good spring cleaning this weekend. It's very "bachelory"


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Watching BBC documentary with my son .
Sorry , those are his toes .


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Your son enjoys BBC?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Made a big pot of spaghetti and meat sauce. Froze 7 meals, plus three un frozen meals for tonight and my favorite, a left over spaghetti breakfast.

That's pretty productive for me now days.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

got a p said:


> Your son enjoys BBC?


Yes. We watch lots of European news and European documentaries. I raised my kids very European. Mea culpa.



Buck-a-mile said:


> Made a big pot of spaghetti and meat sauce. Froze 7 meals, plus three un frozen meals for tonight and my favorite, a left over spaghetti breakfast.
> 
> That's pretty productive for me now days.


Today so we will be only tagliatelle with homemade pesto, salad. Don't feel to do anything else . Sun is out so a walk with my son and dogs is in order . Ciao y'all


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

got a p said:


> Your son enjoys BBC?


Everyone does, once in a while.










My favorite BBC presenter is David Attenborough.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Everyone does, once in a while.
> 
> View attachment 465178
> 
> ...


I'll watch anything this guy is on.
Great presenter and educator.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I'll watch anything this guy is on.
> Great presenter and educator.


Me too - Attenborough is an international treasure.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Me too - Attenborough is an international treasure.


I think we should designate "Living World Treasures". Attenborough, Ken Burns and his production crew.........


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

My kid loves fish sticks, to each his own I guess...


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

got a p said:


> My kid loves fish sticks, to each his own I guess...


We've all got our things that we're into.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> We've all got our things that we're into.


I love fish sticks and chicken nuggets.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

You put fish sticks in your mouth??


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

got a p said:


> You put fish sticks in your mouth??


I cut them first and then deep in some mayonnaise. Weird I know .


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

got a p said:


> My kid loves fish sticks, to each his own I guess...


The protein they need. 
I loved them as a kid. 
Fish sticks, tarter sauce, french fries, I was in 1950's kid heaven.

BTY ....... No microwaves, only TV dinners you baked for 40 min in the oven.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Would love to see a pic! I'm kinda itching to do one, myself. Fresh herbs.


Not all the plants are doing as well as I'd hoped but a lot of them are growing gang busters.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Set one goal today and follow through. Can be a certain number of rides, amount of $, finally cleaning out the garage, etc.
> 
> State it here so you have to follow through &#128523;. Don't want to be snickered at by your fellow drivers riiight &#129488;.


Finish off that 12 pack in the refrigerator.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

VanGuy said:


> Not all the plants are doing as well as I'd hoped but a lot of them are growing gang busters.


Nice! I saw an ad online for one that self-waters and whatnot, and I liked the design, but it's $400! For that money, I'll water my own damned herbs! LOL

I did see that Amzon has stackable pots for much, much less. Like <$40.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Made a big pot of spaghetti and meat sauce. Froze 7 meals, plus three un frozen meals for tonight and my favorite, a left over spaghetti breakfast.
> 
> That's pretty productive for me now days.


my meat sauce is great and pretty traditional. i put the half the chopped white onions, parsley, garlic and red peppers in the plastic bad with the ground beef which keeps your hands and everything clean cause you can just mash it all up in the bag together with your hands from the outside, no mess. then toss it in a saucepan with olive oil and brown it and toss the other half of the chopped stuff and peppers in as beef is just about browned and give it a couple minutes before i toss a can of your standard hunts or w/e tomato sauce all over it and let it stew for a bit. then you gotta toss a bit of olive oil on the pasta and some chopped parsley and toss it, not italian parsley the regular parsley is better.

yo, toss that sauce on top and cover that with parm...had a few tupperware servings leftover the other week for the freezer. you make it the same way or do it different?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Watching BBC documentary with my son .
> Sorry , those are his toes .
> View attachment 465152


Looks &#128076;&#127995;


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Nice! I saw an ad online for one that self-waters and whatnot, and I liked the design, but it's $400! For that money, I'll water my own damned herbs! LOL
> 
> I did see that Amzon has stackable pots for much, much less. Like <$40.


Yeah, it was probably way more than I should have spent, but I have 72 spots to fill and some can have multiple plants depending on whats in there like radishes so I went for it. I also just ordered this to keep it interesting for my daughter. Fairies are moving in now that we have a garden and I'll add a piece now and then for her to find. 

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B06XP3Z2BW/?tag=upnet01-20


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

VanGuy said:


> Yeah, it was probably way more than I should have spent, but I have 72 spots to fill and some can have multiple plants depending on whats in there like radishes so I went for it. I also just ordered this to keep it interesting for my daughter. Fairies are moving in now that we have a garden and I'll add a piece now and then for her to find. :smiles:
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B06XP3Z2BW/?tag=upnet01-20


OH! I love this! Take lots of pics of her with this stuff! She can flip through them with you when you're old, and compare them with pics she takes of her own little one!


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Yesterday bear tore down some unnecessary built-in bookshelves in the guest room (bear hearts demo), today redid the laminate flooring to cover the missing part under the shelf. Tomorrow, repainting.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

One of my kids spilt some paint on the carpet.. Goal today is to clean it up, like nothing happened 😀


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I was supposed to do nothing today. An enforced rest day, if you will. But now I will have to clean this sucker. And of course, the microwave looks like a bomb went off in it. I told my girl it's not Lean Cuisine if you eat four of them. Now she's in a huff. Who'd be a 21st century superman, I don't know.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Marinating some chicken and getting hamburgers ready for grilling around 5 pm. Husband and son are playing golf today . Yesterday was spend watching The Godfather 1-2. At 9 pm was CNN special from Fareed Zackaria About Wuhan.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I woke up today promising I would make dinner and clean the kitchen.

I got pizza delivered and.... almost got around to cleaning the kitchen....


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

TWO things I did NOT want to accomplish today:
1) An almost 3 hour long root canal. 
2) Pay for #1.

&#128533;&#128555;&#128534;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> TWO things I did NOT want to accomplish today:
> 1) An almost 3 hour long root canal.
> 2) Pay for #1.
> 
> &#128533;&#128555;&#128534;


As someone who loves candy and sweets, I've had my share of root canals, can't tell tho cos teeth is









Not so up close with tongue pressed against (vs pple who don't smile at all &#129300;&#129300:








My favvvvv thing is to have dentist give me a pill before I go, by the time I arrive, I'm knocked out cold, then I wake up and a love one takes me home and takes care of me, since I'll still be loopy.

no pain, and the insurance covers almost 100% of the 3k. I think I pay like $20 bucks.

Good insurance is hard to find. Doctors that are smooth is second. But vry important. They make sure my smile is decent despite all the tea I drink.

today I got all the pperwork done so I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I think we should designate "Living World Treasures". Attenborough, Ken Burns and his production crew.........


Bear cannot forgive Burns for his deification of Wynton Marsalis


----------



## JoshuaScurry (May 27, 2020)

finish the work plan by 30.05


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Continue spring cleaning.

My version of this is getting every tiny bit of dust out of every nook and cranny of the house. Also fixing any little imperfection. I'm no joke when it comes to this. Spent 12 hours yesterday and woke up today sore from bending, climbing and squeezing into places.

Today going to dedicate at least another 12 hours. Should be fun &#128522;



Mash Ghasem said:


> TWO things I did NOT want to accomplish today:
> 1) An almost 3 hour long root canal.
> 2) Pay for #1.
> 
> &#128533;&#128555;&#128534;


How are you feeling today?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Son and husband went fishing in Annapolis with friends. I am taking a break from painting. I just ate a huge salad and now chilling outside . Might take a swim later. Reading twitter( anonymous) are back with lots of theories and Epstein black book and UP Net. 
It’s a nice day here in the neighborhood.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> How are you feeling today?


Physical soreness is gone.
Financial soreness is setting in.

And I still have to go back at some point for a crown. &#128534; &#128528; &#128534;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

hung out with the nephew today, backyard, kids have the cutest clothes and he's so happy.

















jacket lined with solar system and pants is a lion face


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> hung out with the nephew today, backyard, kids have the cutest clothes and he's so happy.
> 
> View attachment 468895
> View attachment 468896
> ...


If the Lion's cheaks puff out, you know you have a full load&#128535;


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

May goto Home Depot to see if there is any plywood left. Not that I need any but need to fix the footings for the balcony. 

Wonder if the Target near me is open. But it's been quite here.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> May goto Home Depot to see if there is any plywood left. Not that I need any but need to fix the footings for the balcony.
> 
> Wonder if the Target near me is open. But it's been quite here.


Depends on if it was looted or not.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ya, no $h!t Capt Obvious.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Physical soreness is gone.
> Financial soreness is setting in.
> 
> And I still have to go back at some point for a crown. &#128534; &#128528; &#128534;


Aww sorry &#129301;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> I notice you used strut channel to build that. That is good stuff. Versatile and cheap.


Posting this for @doyousensehumor. Since you were curious about the use of unistrut on this solar panel ground mount project I thought I'd show you how the project ended up. This design ended up not working and I had to redo it...









I realized at some point that when the panels were lowered to the winter angle that the angle of the sun in the dead of winter would cause the front support struts to cast a shadow on the panels. Not good! So I had to yank them out and come up with another plan.

Here is the completed structure, still set for summer. The triangle inherent to this design seems quite common, but it leaves the front of the panels swaying in the breeze unless sonotubes filled with concrete come well up the length of the strut above ground. Even then there is simply no lateral support at the front, and I'm surprised this design is so common, really. So I added a lateral support bar to each of the two sections. It really helps.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Posting this for @doyousensehumor. Since you were curious about the use of unistrut on this solar panel ground mount project I thought I'd show you how the project ended up. This design ended up not working and I had to redo it...
> View attachment 485398
> 
> 
> ...


Good Job !

I have used tons of uni strut in electrical construction in plants & offshore oil structures.

Wish i had known you were doing this !

Houston auctioned off about 4 months ago a Large amount of galvinized unistrut deep channel and pallet loads of spring nuts

Dirt cheap.
Sealed in shipping containers.
All new. City projects surplus.

N.A.S.A. often bulk auctions cable & materials.

We used a lot of stainless steel unistrut offshore.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Posting this for @doyousensehumor. Since you were curious about the use of unistrut on this solar panel ground mount project I thought I'd show you how the project ended up. This design ended up not working and I had to redo it...
> View attachment 485398
> 
> 
> ...


Good job!

also glad to see I never post full on face of my nephew &#128563;&#128563;

he's hella cute but he don't need no stinkin stalkers

and some kids never grow out of their face. I saw it here once. Also saw my friends pic from when she was in elementary. Lol same face she has today, unlike the former she's cute.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> As someone who loves candy and sweets, I've had my share of root canals, can't tell tho cos teeth is
> 
> View attachment 466992
> 
> ...


Dentists are cheap in Mexico.

They even have " Dental Vacations" on the web.
Airfare & dental work plus resort vacation STILL 25% cost of American Dentists !


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Set one goal today and follow through.


My only goal for the day already accomplished; slept in this morning! :smiles:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Dentists are cheap in Mexico.
> 
> They even have " Dental Vacations" on the web.
> Airfare & dental work plus resort vacation STILL 25% cost of American Dentists !


That's actually where a friend went, drove down after visiting his brother in San Diego.

I am too chicken. And I had good dental benefits when I was with big bank and big tech. My dental is ok now, but before I had it all free. Now I pay about $600-1k out of pocket &#128532;


Uber's Guber said:


> My only goal for the day already accomplished; slept in this morning! :smiles:


Me too! The bed made a huge difference. Can't believe I was so cheap for so long.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> We used a lot of stainless steel unistrut offshore.


You already know this but that stainless is ridiculously expensive! I saw some in the warehouse where I picked up my galvanized sticks (the most common variety and what you usually find at the big box stores). They had more types of unistrut than you can shake a stick at. Sorry I missed that auction!

Here is a photo of the failed design set for winter mode. At some point I realized that winter would not be kind to the design, ran in the house, and found a website to calculate solar angle at various times of year. There's about a month when the front struts would have cast a shadow on the panels. For those who have not done solar, a shadow on one tiny part of the panel significantly reduces its power output.










And here is the new rig with the right mount adjusted for winter. It is making the panels adjustable that greatly complicated this project. Actually, I went so far over budget that it is no longer a "project". It is a "hobby". ;>


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> My only goal for the day already accomplished; slept in this morning! :smiles:


Its 94° with 95% humidity today.
Heat index of 104°
Got my grass cut.
As it rained 7 days straight last week.

I am sitting in shade, no breeze around.
Air is not too hot to breathe . . .yet.



_Tron_ said:


> You already know this but that stainless is ridiculously expensive! I saw some in the warehouse where I picked up my galvanized sticks (the most common variety and what you usually find at the big box stores). They had more types of unistrut than you can shake a stick at. Sorry I missed that auction!
> 
> Here is a photo of the failed design set for winter mode. At some point I realized that winter would not be kind the design, ran in the house, and found a website to calculate solar angle at various times of year. There's about a month when the front struts would have cast a shadow on the panels. For those who have not done solar, a shadow on one tiny part of the panel significantly reduces its power output.
> 
> ...


We want to see a self actuating motor adjustment next !

( and reflectors to add more concentrated sun to panels !)

{ if the auction would have been stainless, i would have bought it all & sold it to a previous employer}
{ they sold for 2 cents on the dollar value. Springnuts still in beeline brand boxing !}

P.S.- down here. . . . i would have used thickwall steel used oilfield pipe for main structure.
Maybe tack welded unistrut on face.then galvanize spray welds.( or used galvanized welding rods).

Can get the pipe Free here . . 
If you dont mind a little N.O.R.M. Radiation 
. . .

Ive got a boatshed, shed & a patio framed up with free oilfield pipe.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> We want to see a self actuating motor adjustment next !


Believe it or not, although I did not try to do anything self-actuated, as in a solar tracker, I did try and make it easy to raise and lower the panels. Right now it is a 3-man job. I purchased one of those Hi-Lift jacks, and built a cross brace "jig" at the rear of the ground mount with a _gate hinge_ attached to it. The bottom of the jack mounted to the hinge. The top of the jack attached to the lateral support beam you see in the photos. The idea was that as you actuate the jack it would move the lateral support bar forward and up (thus the hinge) and raise all the panels at once.

Alas, the best laid plans.... it turns out that the jack requires 150 lbs of down pressure on the lift piece in order to be able to ratchet the load *down*. Sans that pressure the jack simply collapses! Since I could not lower the structure with the jack I returned it. Open to any ideas to rig a telescoping lift unit. Can't find a hydraulic jack that spans the 32" I need to fully raise the structure.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hell
I was given an oil platform Escape Capsule once.
All i wanted was the $5,000.00 value electric motor & winch and maybe the diesel engine & shaft to build a real boat . . .
Had to take the whole package.

Didnt own a trailer big enough to get it away from the dock.









Maybe i could have painted it camoflauge & made a mobile duck camp out of it.

All the solar panels are absolute junk when discarded. Salt air eats aluminum and constant sun destroys panels.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Wow! That is too cool for school!

BTW, since we're doing show and tell, here is the control panel for my solar system. With the new panels online I was seeing 25 amps into the batteries at 8AM today. Amps are low in the screenshot because the batteries are full...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Wow! That is too cool for school!
> 
> BTW, since we're doing show and tell, here is the control panel for my solar system. With the new panels online I was seeing 25 amps into the batteries at 8AM today. Amps are low in the screenshot because the batteries are full...
> 
> View attachment 485442


You " off grid " ? Or can you sell to the power companies ?
( looks like power lines @ top of pic.)


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

We are off grid. So the inverter is just a plain old inverter. Not the type that syncs up to the freq of the grid.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> We are off grid. So the inverter is just a plain old inverter. Not the type that syncs up to the freq of the grid.


Lmao !
I used to feel like Dr. Frankenstein on the old school syncroscopes offshore paralelling generators to take one offline and run another.

Had an ancient unit on an outdated previously Getty structure . . . had a lightbulb overhead that would dim and brighten to add to the effect with old time control knobs.

They Dont even have pictures on the web showing that old time style equipment !









Guess i was Qualified to run a power plant & never realized it till just now.
We used to produce our own power and maintain the generators. Piston & turbine units.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> Posting this for @doyousensehumor. Since you were curious about the use of unistrut on this solar panel ground mount project I thought I'd show you how the project ended up. This design ended up not working and I had to redo it...
> View attachment 485398
> 
> 
> ...


Have you had to use these screws yet?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Believe it or not, although I did not try to do anything self-actuated, as in a solar tracker, I did try and make it easy to raise and lower the panels. Right now it is a 3-man job. I purchased one of those Hi-Lift jacks, and built a cross brace "jig" at the rear of the ground mount with a _gate hinge_ attached to it. The bottom of the jack mounted to the hinge. The top of the jack attached to the lateral support beam you see in the photos. The idea was that as you actuate the jack it would move the lateral support bar forward and up (thus the hinge) and raise all the panels at once.
> 
> Alas, the best laid plans.... it turns out that the jack requires 150 lbs of down pressure on the lift piece in order to be able to ratchet the load *down*. Sans that pressure the jack simply collapses! Since I could not lower the structure with the jack I returned it. Open to any ideas to rig a telescoping lift unit. Can't find a hydraulic jack that spans the 32" I need to fully raise the structure.
> 
> View attachment 485432


hydraullics.
Even better . . . hydraullic piston actuated by an electric motor.
Stand there . . .press a button . . . watch.

Or
An overhead motor winch pulley rig.

I would use surplus/ used stuff.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

WTH? Where is this? Land of the giants?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> WTH? Where is this? Land of the giants?


Lol. I thought someone was pulling my leg when I first saw them but apparently they are used to anchor solar planels.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Actually it is a very clever idea. I had to pound in each unistrut by hand. Tends to distort the metal. Those screws go in with no deformation, and can be removed if need be. Great option.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I won’t accomplish anything because it’s Sat. And I’m okay with that.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm driving to Michigan to buy Marijuana inmas... then I'm off for 30 days


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I'm driving to Michigan to buy Marijuana inmas... then I'm off for 30 days


And you're a cop. &#128512;


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Invisible said:


> And you're a cop. &#128512;


Shhhhhh



Invisible said:


> And you're a cop. &#128512;


And



Mkang14 said:


> Jeez Miamikid. The response was a bit strong for a simple comment &#128517;


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear noticed that there were 420 replies on this thread, so if bear didn't post then no one would accomplish anything.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear noticed that there were 420 replies on this thread, so if bear didn't post then no one would accomplish anything.


I noticed that too earlier. It's my second longest thread. Just checked and my longest one prior to this was 459... feel like we can get it to 460, eventually.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Invisible said:


> And you're a cop. &#128512;


Shhhh . . .



Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear noticed that there were 420 replies on this thread, so if bear didn't post then no one would accomplish anything.


No one was eaten or mauled.

Good Post !


----------



## Pato Loco (Mar 14, 2020)

Making a new batch of beer and washing the car,and then some skinny dipping with the girlfriend. That's a pretty good day.


----------

